# HBO GO is Coming



## aggets

According to this article http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-12/tivo-hbo-go/ HBO GO is coming?

Any Comments? Andy


----------



## foghorn2

HBO Now would be a better match for Tivo. 

Get me HBO NOW, CNN and Boomerang and we could really cut the cord once and for all.


----------



## mdavej

Glad to see that. HBO Go is pretty much the only reason my Roku is still hooked up. Would be nice to have on Tivo.

Foghorn, couldn't you get all that on a Roku?


----------



## davezatz

mdavej said:


> Glad to see that. HBO Go is pretty much the only reason my Roku is still hooked up. Would be nice to have on Tivo.
> 
> Foghorn, couldn't you get all that on a Roku?


Roku just got CNN this past week. My wife will allow the 32" Roku TV to stay perched on the edge of our kitchen table a little longer...


----------



## HD_Dude

aggets said:


> According to this article http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-12/tivo-hbo-go/ HBO GO is coming?
> 
> Any Comments? Andy


Interesting. That would give TiVo owners access to the entire HBO library. That's valuable.

Of course, the only way you can watch HBO Go is if you subscribe to HBO via cable TV. So, you would already have HBO available, and recordable, on your TiVo.

But you're shackled by the schedule. You can only record what's on HBO...so, good luck finding the entire first season of Game of Thrones.

You would find it, however, on HBO Go. You wouldn't be able to record it, but that wouldn't matter, since it would always be there available to stream.

Plus, HBO Go is free, if you subscribe to HBO via your cable provider.

So all in all, this represents added value for TiVo owners.

Personally, I do not subscribe to HBO via cable...instead, I subscribe to HBO Now. And I can watch that on my AppleTV, NVidia Shield STB, my tablet and phone. So I don't really need the HBO Now app on the TiVo.

However, I do like the 'unified entertainment' concept. And having HBO Now available on the TiVo would be another step in that direction.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hbo via comcast vod has a fraction of titles compared to hobgo. i can see an even bigger use for non vod tivo subscribers.


----------



## NashGuy

HD_Dude said:


> Personally, I do not subscribe to HBO via cable...instead, I subscribe to HBO Now. And I can watch that on my AppleTV, NVidia Shield STB, my tablet and phone. So I don't really need the HBO Now app on the TiVo.
> 
> However, I do like the 'unified entertainment' concept. And having HBO Now available on the TiVo would be another step in that direction.


Absolutely. And if you're like me, having a video subscription on your TiVo means you're more likely to make use of it. I'd like to subscribe to HBO Now and be able to create OnePasses for their series and movies, so they show up in the My Shows list right alongside my OTA TV recordings and content from Netflix, Amazon Prime and Hulu. I'm just more likely to think of watching, say, American Sniper, if I've added it to My Shows on TiVo rather than if I have to switch over to my Apple TV, launch the HBO Now app, and then track it down there. I want all my viewing options to be unified, so I can look/search in one place, see what I'm in the mood for, click and watch. TiVo: the one box to rule them all!


----------



## foghorn2

Right, Tivo needs to be a 1 stop all box solution.

I got my son a Roku TV. For a cheap tv, it sure has loads of features. The Roku interface is well blended into the TV and very enjoyable to use. 

But its missing recording capabilities, so I got him a Mini. 

But he cant stream DVD ISO's from the server, so I attached a Fire Stick to it and loaded Kodi.

Thats too many things. If Tivo had WDTV capabilities, all the major popular channels Roku has, it would be King. No one could match it.

Heck, with the Bolt, Tivo has shrunken its components. Maybe integrate the Bolt board into the TV. Allow the activation of the Tivo service for these buyers. Tease them with a 15 min buffer for free. Allow the HDD to be replaced.

We can do it, we have the technology.


----------



## humbb

NorthAlabama said:


> hbo via comcast vod has a fraction of titles compared to hobgo. i can see an even bigger use for non vod tivo subscribers.


Could you be more specific about what HBO Go programming is missing on Xfinity On Demand? I've rarely had problems finding any HBO programming on XOD. There may be some, but I wouldn't call it a "fraction", and about a year or two ago XOD expanded the HBO library to include all series episodes from all seasons.


----------



## NorthAlabama

humbb said:


> Could you be more specific about what HBO Go programming is missing on Xfinity On Demand? I've rarely had problems finding any HBO programming on XOD. There may be some, but I wouldn't call it a "fraction", and about a year or two ago XOD expanded the HBO library to include all series episodes from all seasons.


i haven't written down titles, and will not be doing an inventory. there have been many times i've looked for content on comcast hbo vod, only to end up watching online due to missing titles & seasons...many times.

movies, series, documentaries, comedy specials - it happens a lot.


----------



## dslunceford

Seriously, after this all I'd need is native multicast capabilities and my Roamio would have everything I need in one box.

Well, that plus a fix for the data issues with Vudu (or just general TiVo issue?) where some shows won't get added to streaming video list even though they are available.


----------



## dslunceford

Seriously, after this all I'd need is native multicast capabilities and my Roamio would have everything I need in one box.

Well, that plus a fix for the data issues with Vudu (or just general TiVo issue?) where some shows won't get added to streaming video list even though they are available.


----------



## ajwees41

aggets said:


> According to this article http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-12/tivo-hbo-go/ HBO GO is coming?
> 
> Any Comments? Andy


just like WWE is coming


----------



## Dan203

ajwees41 said:


> just like WWE is coming


I think HBONow actually uses the same platform as WWE. IIRC MLB, WWE and HBONow all use the same underlying platform. Not sure about HBOGo though. Not sure if they've moved that over from the old platform or not yet.


----------



## davezatz

ajwees41 said:


> just like WWE is coming


Well, this time you don't have to believe my graphical evidence. You can see it right on HBO's website. I'd say it's a smoking gun.


----------



## Dan203

What's weird about WWE is that in that AMA with Ira he said WWE had already launched. So it would seem that they too thought it was coming soon. Maybe they ran into some technical issue. The MLB app isn't available on the Bolt, so perhaps there is some issue with the Bolt hardware and it's delaying the entire app.


----------



## keenanSR

Dan203 said:


> I think HBONow actually uses the same platform as WWE. IIRC MLB, WWE and HBONow all use the same underlying platform. Not sure about HBOGo though. Not sure if they've moved that over from the old platform or not yet.


And that platform was developed by MLB Advanced Media, I think even the NFL is going to use MLBAM technology for their streaming service. Pretty sure the NHL uses MLBAM as well.

Article that talks about MLBAM and mentions HBO,
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/4/9090897/mlb-bam-live-streaming-internet-tv-nhl-hbo-now-espn


----------



## sfenton

keenanSR said:


> Pretty sure the NHL uses MLBAM as well.


It was announced quite a while ago that the NHL is moving the MLBAM version on January 1. Who knows if that is on track.
It is a low demand service but I am hoping that means a future appearance on Tivo.


----------



## Craig in PA

foghorn2 said:


> HBO Now would be a better match for Tivo.


Ditto. I'd rather pay HBO directly than pay Comcast another dime.


----------



## davezatz

Craig in PA said:


> Ditto. I'd rather pay HBO directly than pay Comcast another dime.


Can't speak for Comcast, but HBO is always half off on Verizon and the add/remove can be done online these days without talking to anyone likely to mess up billing.


----------



## Chuck_IV

sfenton said:


> It was announced quite a while ago that the NHL is moving the MLBAM version on January 1. Who knows if that is on track.
> It is a low demand service but I am hoping that means a future appearance on Tivo.


I'm anxious to see where this goes too. Unfortunately the NHL's current streaming contract doesn't end till the end of the year. I'm not holding my breath for this year but seeing how the MLB app is available on pretty much every streaming device I know of, I'm hoping we see a push to get the NHL app on more platforms.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slash32487

any update here?


----------



## joewom

Slash32487 said:


> any update here?


If it does come hopefully it updates new content better then Amazon.


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> If it does come hopefully it updates new content better then Amazon.


maybe it will come with the WWE app


----------



## Dan203

ajwees41 said:


> maybe it will come with the WWE app


Or maybe like the WWE app it will be exclusive to the Bolt.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> Or maybe like the WWE app it will be exclusive to the Bolt.


I guess that's possible but I just don't see why any subscription service would go to the trouble of developing a TiVo app that can only run on a very small fraction of the total TiVo boxes in active use, when it's obviously the goal of the service to get as many paying subscribers as possible. If Bolt was on a completely different software platform than earlier TiVos, well, then I could understand -- the decision would be, "Do we develop an app to work on a larger but inevitably shrinking base of legacy TiVo hardware or do we develop an app to work on the new TiVo platform that is now small but will grow?"

But developers face no such dilemma. It's absolutely possible to create an HTML5 app that runs on Bolt, Roamio and Premiere -- it's already been done by YouTube and others, right?! To the extent that HTML5 apps are only released on Bolt but not Roamio and Premiere, it would seem to be a deliberate decision. I suppose I can see why TiVo would want to do that -- incentivize folks to upgrade to the new hardware -- but I just don't see why the streaming service that's actually developing the app would want to do that. If it takes little or no additional effort to make your app work on a much larger number of TiVos, why not? But perhaps the decision isn't totally in the hands of the streaming services. Maybe TiVo is only inviting them to develop for Bolt and telling them there will be no future app updates for earlier hardware?


----------



## Dan203

The Bolt has much better hardware specs then any previous TiVos. Especially in the Memory department. So it's possible that, depending on the hardware requirements of the app, it would take less effort to port an existing HTML5 app to run on a Bolt then it would to run on a Roamio or Premiere. The Bolt version of the Plex app allows higher resolution and higher bitrates then the Roamio version, so there obviously something about the hardware that matters there.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> So it's possible that, depending on the hardware requirements of the app, it would take less effort to port an existing HTML5 app to run on a Bolt then it would to run on a Roamio or Premiere.


Yeah, I get that. Plex may be a bit of an outlier, given that the app handles variously encoded video files streaming from within the user's home network, rather than specifically what a streaming service is directly feeding it.

At any rate, if free services like YouTube, AolOn and Huffington Post Live can crank out working HTML5 apps that serve up 1080p video on Roamio, I don't see any reason why Hulu, WWE Network, HBO or any other paid subscription service that comes to TiVo can't do the same.


----------



## Dan203

I agree that they should be able to do it. But not knowing the exact limitations of the hardware or how the video for those specific services are formatted I don't think we can just assume that apps that work on the Bolt will automatically work on the older models.


----------



## bradleys

TiVo has done a good job keeping the apps and functionality with legacy units in sync with newer units when possible.

If HBO Go comes to TiVo I woul bet we will see it on both Premiere and Roamio generation boxes as well.


----------



## RoamioJeff

foghorn2 said:


> HBO Now would be a better match for Tivo.
> 
> Get me HBO NOW, CNN and Boomerang and we could really cut the cord once and for all.


Fox News


----------



## NashGuy

bradleys said:


> TiVo has done a good job keeping the apps and functionality with legacy units in sync with newer units when possible.
> 
> If HBO Go comes to TiVo I woul bet we will see it on both Premiere and Roamio generation boxes as well.


Yes. And let's keep in mind that TiVo's growing MSO partner business (in which TiVo supplies DVRs to small/midsize cable companies like RCN, Suddenlink, etc.) is currently built completely on Roamios (aka T6s) and Premieres (aka Premiere Qs). I would imagine that those cablecos would love to sweeten the value of both the HBO subscriptions and the TiVo DVR service they sell by deploying an HBO Go app (ideally one that self-authenticates) on those Roamio and Premiere units they have in the field.


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> TiVo has done a good job keeping the apps and functionality with legacy units in sync with newer units when possible.
> 
> If HBO Go comes to TiVo I woul bet we will see it on both Premiere and Roamio generation boxes as well.


what are you basing that on? What Roamio apps have been ported to older hardware all I have heard is apps coming, but needing to be rewritten.


----------



## NCSU2008

i wish roamio would get slingtv capabilities. hate using so many remotes


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

NCSU2008 said:


> i wish roamio would get slingtv capabilities. hate using so many remotes


Given the relationship between Echostar and TiVo, why would you ever think this would happen.

I would expect to see MSNBC and Fox News sharing on air reporters first.


----------



## atmuscarella

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Given the relationship between Echostar and TiVo, why would you ever think this would happen.
> 
> I would expect to see MSNBC and Fox News sharing on air reporters first.


Not to mention that the number of potential subscribers has to be pretty low, as the only people who would be looking at this service would be Premiere/Roamio/Bolt OTA only households. I really wonder how many household (not units) are OTA only and using a Premiere/Roamio/Bolt to start with and then how many of those would sub to this service, and then of those who will sub, how many will sub through another device anyway. Would the net increase in subs even be in the 1000s? My guess is not.


----------



## foghorn2

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Given the relationship between Echostar and TiVo, why would you ever think this would happen.
> 
> I would expect to see MSNBC and Fox News sharing on air reporters first.


Sure, Rachel on Fox and Megan on MSNBC


----------



## NashGuy

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Given the relationship between Echostar and TiVo, why would you ever think this would happen.


That does make it less likely, given that Echostar is the parent of both Sling TV and the Channel Master DVR+. That said, it's certainly not as if Echostar isn't trying to get Sling TV on a wide range of devices. They even have special deals in place to give you a free or reduced price Roku, Chromecast or Fire TV if you pre-pay your first three months of Sling TV. No such incentive exists for the CM DVR+ that I know of.

Anyhow, there are other skinny bundle streaming services on the horizon, such as Vidgo and possibly one from Amazon. Maybe one of those ends up on TiVo this year.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

NashGuy said:


> That does make it less likely, given that Echostar is the parent of both Sling TV and the Channel Master DVR+. That said, it's certainly not as if Echostar isn't trying to get Sling TV on a wide range of devices. They even have special deals in place to give you a free or reduced price Roku, Chromecast or Fire TV if you pre-pay your first three months of Sling TV. No such incentive exists for the CM DVR+ that I know of.
> 
> Anyhow, there are other skinny bundle streaming services on the horizon, such as Vidgo and possibly one from Amazon. Maybe one of those ends up on TiVo this year.


As Apple has found out, it is not that easy to get agreements online only.

Dish was only able to do it in conjunction with their DBS Agreements.


----------



## NashGuy

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> As Apple has found out, it is not that easy to get agreements online only.
> 
> Dish was only able to do it in conjunction with their DBS Agreements.


Sony has done it with their PlayStation Vue service. I think the TV networks are particularly wary of Apple given the amount of power that Apple wrested from the music labels with iTunes/iPod/iPhone. And Apple wants to launch nationwide with access to all those local affiliates of the big 4 broadcast nets. That's just a ton of contracts to be negotiated. That's why PS Vue launched in just a few markets and is slowly expanding.

Who knows if Vidgo will take off (or even launch) but it is worth noting that the CEO is a former DirecTV exec and the parent company, Gotham Media, runs an existing internet content delivery network that develops streaming video apps for iOS, Android, Roku, etc.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

NashGuy said:


> Sony has done it with their PlayStation Vue service. I think the TV networks are particularly wary of Apple given the amount of power that Apple wrested from the music labels with iTunes/iPod/iPhone. And Apple wants to launch nationwide with access to all those local affiliates of the big 4 broadcast nets. That's just a ton of contracts to be negotiated. That's why PS Vue launched in just a few markets and is slowly expanding.
> 
> Who knows if Vidgo will take off (or even launch) but it is worth noting that the CEO is a former DirecTV exec and the parent company, Gotham Media, runs an existing internet content delivery network that develops streaming video apps for iOS, Android, Roku, etc.


Yes, for $50 a month.....and how much is Sling - $20....so Sony is 150% more.

Thats a major difference for people cutting cable. Almost not worth cutting cable at that price.

So who here would pay $50 for Sling TV?


----------



## NashGuy

Pursuant to the thread title, yup, more evidence that HBO Go is a go:

http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-02/tivo-confirms-hbogo-alludes-to-new-provider-solutions/#more-262929


----------



## Dan203

I'll believe it when I see it. We still haven't even got the new Hulu app or WWE that's been on the Bolt for months. Not getting my hopes about this until someone actually sees it pop up on their TiVo.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Dan203 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. We still haven't even got the new Hulu app or WWE that's been on the Bolt for months. Not getting my hopes about this until someone actually sees it pop up on their TiVo.


Exactly. The Roamio has become an afterthought with regard to apps. I expect it will be on the Bolt at some point soon, but they don't seem to be in any hurry to get the apps ported over to the Roamio. I am starting to wonder if we will actually see more/updated apps on the Roamio.


----------



## NashGuy

Well, yes, it is valid to ask whether we'll see HBO or any other new apps come to Roamio. I think we will, but who knows? But given that TiVo specifically listed HBO Go in their own press release a few days ago, I don't doubt that it's coming to at least *some* TiVos -- at the very least, those issued by Buckeye (and surely Bolts as well).


----------



## bradleys

ajwees41 said:


> what are you basing that on? What Roamio apps have been ported to older hardware all I have heard is apps coming, but needing to be rewritten.


Better question is what app does the Roamio or Bolt for that matter have that doesn't exist on the Premiere?

Upgraded YouTube? Amazon Prime? Yep, all ported...


----------



## Durfman

Even if we get HBO Go, are we going to have to worry about our cable company supporting it? Charter still doesn't support HBO Go on Apple TV, and it doesn't support it on my TV either (which runs Android TV). I don't have any reason to believe they would support TiVo either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

HBO Go is the portable On Demand version of HBO and requires a sub via cable or satellite. 

HBO Now is a separate sub directly from HBO. 

Of course HBO wouldn't be free. Who would expect a pay service to be free?


----------



## Chuck_IV

Durfman said:


> Even if we get HBO Go, are we going to have to worry about our cable company supporting it? Charter still doesn't support HBO Go on Apple TV, and it doesn't support it on my TV either (which runs Android TV). I don't have any reason to believe they would support TiVo either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This kind of stuff is what I just don't understand. Why a company picks and chooses what devices it allows authorization to. Directv did it for a long time with HBO Go and Roku, but it was finally allowed.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

NashGuy said:


> Well, yes, it is valid to ask whether we'll see HBO or any other new apps come to Roamio. I think we will, but who knows? But given that TiVo specifically listed HBO Go in their own press release a few days ago, I don't doubt that it's coming to at least *some* TiVos -- at the very least, those issued by Buckeye (and surely Bolts as well).


Still looking for a link to that PR from TiVo stating HBO Go coming to any Tivos besides those on Buckeye Cable sometime after June 1st.

It's also interesting HBO Go was thrown in among other apps in the Buckeye Cable announcement.

A mistake or a slip up?


----------



## NashGuy

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> It's also interesting HBO Go was thrown in among other apps in the Buckeye Cable announcement.
> 
> A mistake or a slip up?


Yeah, the marketing communications folks at TiVo definitely don't run the tightest ship and I could imagine the reference to HBO Go in that Buckeye PR being a mistake. But I don't think that's the likeliest scenario given -- again -- nearly 300 instances of the word "TiVo" in the HBO Go config file. That's source code that comes from HBO. TiVo has nothing to do with that code.

One could choose to believe, I guess, that HBO started developing a version of the HBO Go app for TiVo and then abandoned it but accidentally left all those references to TiVo in their code. And then, coincidentally, TiVo accidentally mentioned that "HBO Go" would be available on certain MSO-provided TiVo units this summer when they really should have said "Netflix". That's not _impossible_. It's just not the likeliest explanation.


----------



## Dan203

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, the marketing communications folks at TiVo definitely don't run the tightest ship and I could imagine the reference to HBO Go in that Buckeye PR being a mistake.


I'm pretty sure they made this same mistake a while back on one of their own support pages. It was later corrected to be the name of another app.


----------



## Dan203

Durfman said:


> Even if we get HBO Go, are we going to have to worry about our cable company supporting it? Charter still doesn't support HBO Go on Apple TV, and it doesn't support it on my TV either (which runs Android TV). I don't have any reason to believe they would support TiVo either.


That is a concern. Same is true with Showtime Anytime. I can access it via my XBox, but not my FireTV. No specific reason given as to why they pick and choose which devices can access the service for certain cable companies.

Maybe that's why HBOGo is taking so long on TiVo. They had to get at least enough cable companies to allow their device to access the service to make it worthwhile.


----------



## trip1eX

Even if Tivo gets it and your cable company lets you use it, will it work? 

I still remember Netflix crashing every single time on the Premiere.


----------



## Dan203

All the HTML5 apps seem to work pretty good on the Bolt. The Flash Hulu app on the Roamio/Mini is a POS, but the HTML5 version on the Bolt seems to work well. I assume that if this actually happens it will be an HTML5 app.

The Netflix app is the only app we're aware of that actually runs natively on the TiVo outside of the Opera browser. So it is the only one that can really crash and take your TiVo with it.


----------



## NashGuy

Boom.


----------



## NashGuy

If you subscribe to HBO through Verizon, Charter, Cox, Optimum, RCN, Suddenlink -- and even Dish or DirecTV Puerto Rico (!) -- looks like you'll be able to authenticate HBO Go on your TiVo (assuming that the app comes to the model TiVo you own -- hopefully it's not exclusive to Bolt). At launch, though, it appears that Comcast Xfinity customers will be out of luck; hopefully they'll come around before long, as they eventually did for HBO Go on Roku and Amazon Fire TV.


----------



## RoamioJeff

NashGuy said:


> If you subscribe to HBO through Verizon, Charter, Cox, Optimum, RCN, Suddenlink -- and even Dish or DirecTV Puerto Rico (!) -- looks like you'll be able to authenticate HBO Go on your TiVo (assuming that the app comes to the model TiVo you own -- hopefully it's not exclusive to Bolt). At launch, though, it appears that Comcast Xfinity customers will be out of luck; hopefully they'll come around before long, as they eventually did for HBO Go on Roku and Amazon Fire TV.


Wow.


----------



## NashGuy

RoamioJeff said:


> Wow.


Wow indeed. TiVo users, rejoice! We've been waiting for this for a loooooong time!

Just for kicks and giggles, here's the link to the help article, "How do I find and start HBO GO on TiVo?"

https://help.hbogo.com/hc/en-us/articles/216599638-How-do-I-find-and-start-HBO-GO-on-TiVo-


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

AND those are technically Premiere/Roamio instructions. 

Not Bolt exclusive, for those getting worried about the S4/S5 lineup.


----------



## mrizzo80

No Time Warner Cable on the list, either.


----------



## ajwees41

NashGuy said:


> If you subscribe to HBO through Verizon, Charter, Cox, Optimum, RCN, Suddenlink -- and even Dish or DirecTV Puerto Rico (!) -- looks like you'll be able to authenticate HBO Go on your TiVo (assuming that the app comes to the model TiVo you own -- hopefully it's not exclusive to Bolt). At launch, though, it appears that Comcast Xfinity customers will be out of luck; hopefully they'll come around before long, as they eventually did for HBO Go on Roku and Amazon Fire TV.


not on premiere at least yet if it comesto more than just Bolt will check Roamio later.


----------



## NashGuy

mrizzo80 said:


> No Time Warner Cable on the list, either.


That's true. Although Charter *is* listed and Time Warner Cable may very well be gobbled up by Charter by mid-spring, at which point, hopefully you'll be covered.


----------



## NashGuy

BigJimOutlaw said:


> AND those are technically Premiere/Roamio instructions.
> 
> Not Bolt exclusive, for those getting worried about the S4/S5 lineup.


I hope you're right, but would the instructions be any different for Bolt? Doesn't Bolt have the same menu system (i.e. TiVo Central > Find TV, Movies & Videos)?


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> Better question is what app does the Roamio or Bolt for that matter have that doesn't exist on the Premiere?
> 
> Upgraded YouTube? Amazon Prime? Yep, all ported...


WWE Network Bolt exclusive so far


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

NashGuy said:


> I hope you're right, but would the instructions be any different for Bolt? Doesn't Bolt have the same menu system (i.e. TiVo Central > Find TV, Movies & Videos)?


The Bolt's Settings are reorganized and renamed a bit since their HD conversion.

S4/S5: Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers

Bolt: Settings & Messages > Channel & App Settings > My Video Providers (one less level deep)


----------



## NashGuy

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The Bolt's Settings are reorganized and renamed a bit since their HD conversion.
> 
> S4/S5: Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers
> 
> Bolt: Settings & Messages > Channel & App Settings > My Video Providers (one less level deep)


Well! That is good news! So it would certainly appear that the person who created that help page on HBO GO's site was sitting in front of a Roamio or Premiere with the app installed on it. (I've created those kind of software manual / help pages before. Quite a dull task.)


----------



## davezatz

All (?) the support pages are now up...

https://help.hbogo.com/hc/en-us/sections/203543448-TiVo


----------



## NashGuy

davezatz said:


> All (?) the support pages are now up...
> 
> https://help.hbogo.com/hc/en-us/sections/203543448-TiVo


Dave, have you heard any mention of a big 1Q2016 TiVo update? I had figured we'd see HBO GO roll out same time as the new Hulu and WWE apps plus a general software update (possibly including SkipMode on Roamio nationwide).

But given that HBO has taken all those webpages live (apparently just today?), it would seem that the HBO GO rollout is imminent. Of course, there's no reason why that app couldn't show up alone without any other updates from TiVo...

At any rate, it's good to know that OnePass already has support for HBO GO built in, as evidenced by the TiVo app for iOS for months now.


----------



## Dan203

Ok it's looking more and more like this thing could pop up any day now. :up:


----------



## HerronScott

NashGuy said:


> Dave, have you heard any mention of a big 1Q2016 TiVo update? I had figured we'd see HBO GO roll out same time as the new Hulu and WWE apps plus a general software update (possibly including SkipMode on Roamio nationwide)..


FYI, it looks like SkipMode was enabled on Roamios outside of the original test areas last night (nationwide?).

Scott


----------



## Chuck_IV

davezatz said:


> All (?) the support pages are now up...
> 
> https://help.hbogo.com/hc/en-us/sections/203543448-TiVo


Thanks Dave.

For anyone wondering if you provider supports HBOGo on TIVO, goto HBOGo.com/activate and choose Tivo as the device. Currently, it doesn't show any logos of the big providers, but you can pull down the list of "More Providers" and see if yours is listed. I DO see Charter, Optimum(Cablevision?), Suddenlink and Verizon FIOS, but I do NOT see Comcast or Time Warner.

Whether or not this is a complete/correct list, remains to be seen.


----------



## gashouse

HBO GO just showed up on my roamio. Did a forced connect.


----------



## NashGuy

gashouse said:


> HBO GO just showed up on my roamio. Did a forced connect.


Yup, me too!


----------



## caughey

NashGuy said:


> If you subscribe to HBO through Verizon, Charter, Cox, Optimum, RCN, Suddenlink -- and even Dish or DirecTV Puerto Rico (!) -- looks like you'll be able to authenticate HBO Go on your TiVo (assuming that the app comes to the model TiVo you own -- hopefully it's not exclusive to Bolt). At launch, though, it appears that Comcast Xfinity customers will be out of luck; hopefully they'll come around before long, as they eventually did for HBO Go on Roku and Amazon Fire TV.


Not to diverge too far off topic, but I'm in an area of Verizon that is going to Frontier (sometime this year?). Does Frontier count as Verizon for these types of authentications? Or will we be SOL?


----------



## Chuck_IV

NashGuy said:


> Yup, me too!


Me Three!

How about that. Now hopefully the updated Hulu app is right around the corner.

**EDIT**
Looking at the design, I already prefer it over using HBOGo on my Roku. This design/layout is similar to the design on my Samsung TV. Seems snappy(as snappy as can be while using my Slingplayer on my phone actually use it, as I am not at home right now).


----------



## gweempose

Just forced some net connects, and HBO Go is now on both of my Roamios as well as my Premiere. It did not, however, show up on my Mini. Unfortunately, I'm on Comcast, so it's sort of moot for me at this point anyway.


----------



## filovirus

Now if Comcast would just play ball. Damn you Comcast.


----------



## gweempose

filovirus said:


> Now if Comcast would just play ball. Damn you Comcast.


It's very frustrating. I remember how annoyed I was that I couldn't get HBO GO on my Roku. I ended up buying an Apple TV solely for the purpose of being able to binge watch the first three seasons of Game of Thrones. Comcast eventually allowed access to the service on Roku, so hopefully the same thing will happen with the TiVo. It definitely sucks for now, though.


----------



## NashGuy

I have to say that I like the design of the TiVo HBO GO app pretty well -- it's better than what I've seen on some other devices anyhow. So far, though, I've only trying playing three preview clips in the app and -- uh-oh -- playback failed shortly before the end of two of them. Hoping we don't have another Hulu-like bugfest on our hands!


----------



## NashGuy

Not sure if this'll work but I read someone on Zatz's blog tried this: When you go to activate the app over at http://www.hbogo.com/activate/, select Samsung Smart TV as your device in the drop-down list, then Xfinity from the following provider list. Use that activation code in the TiVo app and see if it works.

*NEVER MIND. This has been confirmed by others not to work. Sorry!*


----------



## NashGuy

caughey said:


> Not to diverge too far off topic, but I'm in an area of Verizon that is going to Frontier (sometime this year?). Does Frontier count as Verizon for these types of authentications? Or will we be SOL?


As it stands right now, if you select TiVo as your device at http://www.hbogo.com/activate/, you can then select Frontier Communications (among many other smaller MSOs) as your TV provider under the More Providers drop-down list. So you're good!


----------



## Chuck_IV

NashGuy said:


> Not sure if this'll work but I read someone on Zatz's blog tried this: When you go to activate the app over at http://www.hbogo.com/activate/, select Samsung Smart TV as your device in the drop-down list, then Xfinity from the following provider list. Use that activation code in the TiVo app and see if it works.


This probably explains why it looks so similar to my Samsung TV HBOGo app(which I greatly prefer over the Roku app), it's probably some type of port, thus why you can pull this off.

It will be interesting to see if this also lands on the Minis soon too.


----------



## gweempose

NashGuy said:


> Not sure if this'll work but I read someone on Zatz's blog tried this: When you go to activate the app over at http://www.hbogo.com/activate/, select Samsung Smart TV as your device in the drop-down list, then Xfinity from the following provider list. Use that activation code in the TiVo app and see if it works.


I just tried this, and it did not work. When I entered the activation code, it said "Your affiliate does not support this device".


----------



## TonyD79

filovirus said:


> Now if Comcast would just play ball. Damn you Comcast.


Do they need to? Can't you get HBO on demand via the Comcast in demand on TiVo?


----------



## gweempose

TonyD79 said:


> Do they need to? Can't you get HBO on demand via the Comcast in demand on TiVo?


Comcast On Demand only has a fraction of the stuff that HBO GO does.


----------



## manhole

Comcast isn't on the list of providers when I try to activate. What gives?


----------



## NashGuy

Chuck_IV said:


> This probably explains why it looks so similar to my Samsung TV HBOGo app(which I greatly prefer over the Roku app), it's probably some type of port, thus why you can pull this off.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure those Samsung SmartTV apps are HTML5-based, so HBO likely had to do fairly little to make it work on TiVo, which also uses HTML5 apps.



gweempose said:


> I just tried this, and it did not work. When I entered the activation code, it said "Your affiliate does not support this device".


Bummer. Sorry about that. At least you have Xfinity OnDemand, although that's not as good for HBO content as HBO GO. I guess all you can do is take to social media telling Comcast you want HBO GO on TiVo. After stonewalling Roku for quite a long time, they did finally relent and allow it there. They didn't authenticate it on Fire TV at first either but do now. So maybe there's hope. Ugh, Comcast.


----------



## waynomo

gweempose said:


> It did not, however, show up on my Mini.


Did you force a connection on the Mini also?


----------



## Fofer

mrizzo80 said:


> No Time Warner Cable on the list, either.





Chuck_IV said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> For anyone wondering if you provider supports HBOGo on TIVO, goto HBOGo.com/activate and choose Tivo as the device. Currently, it doesn't show any logos of the big providers, but you can pull down the list of "More Providers" and see if yours is listed. I DO see Charter, Optimum(Cablevision?), Suddenlink and Verizon FIOS, but *I do NOT see Comcast or Time Warner.*
> 
> Whether or not this is a complete/correct list, remains to be seen.


This exemplifies my experience with TiVo over the last 15+ years. Every time there's a feature that I've been looking forward to and excited about, when it finally is released, there's some "surprise hitch" that deflates most of my enthusiasm.

In the past I've gotten Time Warner authorization for HBO GO on my AppleTV, Roku, and FireTV. Why not TiVo now? [sigh]


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Annoying that you can't get this on TiVo but can get it on my smart Samsung TV HBOGO app.


----------



## Fofer

There isn't even authorization for DirecTV. Just "DirecTV Puerto Rico."


----------



## foghorn2

HoBo-Go is working perfect here in Vegas on COX.


----------



## gweempose

waynomo said:


> Did you force a connection on the Mini also?


Yes. I also tried rebooting them with no luck. I was surprised not to see it there, since all the other major streaming services available on my Roamio are also on my Mini.


----------



## ajwees41

HBOGO works in Omaha on basic roamio not on premiere yet.


----------



## NashGuy

Fofer said:


> In the past I've gotten Time Warner authorization for HBO GO on my AppleTV, Roku, and FireTV. Why not TiVo now? [sigh]


Yeah, that stinks. The best hope you have here is that Charter succeeds in acquiring Time Warner, as expected, later this spring. Charter is authorizing the app on TiVo, so once your account switches from TW to Charter, you should be good.



Fofer said:


> There isn't even authorization for DirecTV. Just "DirecTV Puerto Rico."


That is, for sure, the weirdest thing I noticed in the provider list. First, modern TiVo units can't even be used with satellite, so it's surprising to me that any satellite company (such as DISH) is authenticating. But why DirecTV Puerto Rico but not USA? Very odd. Sometimes I think these kinds of corporate decisions are handled by a roll of the dice...


----------



## morac

Since Comcast hates HBO GO and blocks it on most devices, it's not surprising they block it, but I would have thought Comcast would have allowed it considering their partnership with TiVo.


----------



## Fofer

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, that stinks. The best hope you have here is that Charter succeeds in acquiring Time Warner, as expected, later this spring. Charter is authorizing the app on TiVo, so once your account switches from TW to Charter, you should be good.


Hopefully that merger only brings good news, but I remain skeptical. Time Warner is also very restrictive with their CCI flags, all channels except the locals are "copy once" which completely limits what I can stream to the TiVo app outside the home. I'm guessing/hoping Charter is more permissive and that if/when the merger is complete we'll get to benefit from that as well.


----------



## NashGuy

morac said:


> Since Comcast hates HBO GO and blocks it on most devices, it's not surprising they block it, but I would have thought Comcast would have allowed it considering their partnership with TiVo.


I agree. I mean, Comcast even went so far as to develop a custom OnDemand app for TiVo! On the other hand, HBO GO is a feature that none of Comcast's own DVRs, including the X1, offer. So maybe they just don't want to give TiVo that little competitive advantage.

Or maybe Comcast is just dragging their feet and we'll see them allow the app on TiVo in a few months. Who knows.


----------



## Chuck_IV

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, that stinks. The best hope you have here is that Charter succeeds in acquiring Time Warner, as expected, later this spring. Charter is authorizing the app on TiVo, so once your account switches from TW to Charter, you should be good.
> 
> That is, for sure, the weirdest thing I noticed in the provider list. First, modern TiVo units can't even be used with satellite, so it's surprising to me that any satellite company (such as DISH) is authenticating. But why DirecTV Puerto Rico but not USA? Very odd. Sometimes I think these kinds of corporate decisions are handled by a roll of the dice...


Not really. Remember, you are selecting Tivo as the device. While Directv does have a Tivo box, you won't ever see this app on it.

If you select another device, you will see Directv listed. When I had Directv, I could authenticate on my Apple TV, Samsung TV and eventually my Roku(took them about a year).


----------



## morac

NashGuy said:


> Or maybe Comcast is just dragging their feet and we'll see them allow the app on TiVo in a few months. Who knows.


I doubt it. Comcast still blocks HBO GO on the PS3 and PS4 and that came out 2 years ago.


----------



## NashGuy

Chuck_IV said:


> Not really. Remember, you are selecting Tivo as the device. While Directv does have a Tivo box, you won't ever see this app on it.
> 
> If you select another device, you will see Directv listed. When I had Directv, I could authenticate on my Apple TV, Samsung TV and eventually my Roku(took them about a year).


Right. DirecTV does/did have an old "DirecTiVo" unit but, as you say, it doesn't run modern TiVo apps (or, probably, any TiVo apps), so those units aren't really a consideration here. And while it makes sense for DirecTV to authenticate "TV everywhere" apps like HBO GO on secondary devices (e.g. Apple TV, Roku, etc.) that their customers may use in addition to their DirecTV receiver, it doesn't really make sense to me why they would authenticate for TiVo, which is essentially a primary TV receiver for their competitors (cable, FiOS, OTA).

So I'm surprised that both DirecTV Puerto Rico as well as DISH are authenticating HBO GO on TiVo. But, hey, it's nice that they are!


----------



## NashGuy

morac said:


> I doubt it. Comcast still blocks HBO GO on the PS3 and PS4 and that came out 2 years ago.


Good point. Although the fact that Sony rolled out their own streaming cable competitor service, PS Vue, probably didn't help matters there.

Comcast did eventually authenticate the app on Roku and Amazon Fire TV despite not doing so at first. I wouldn't wager anything that they'll do the same with TiVo, just saying that there's some basis for hope here.


----------



## morac

NashGuy said:


> Comcast did eventually authenticate the app on Roku and Amazon Fire TV despite not doing so at first. I wouldn't wager anything that they'll do the same with TiVo, just saying that there's some basis for hope here.


Who knows how much (if anything) Roku and Amazon paid Comcast to do that though.


----------



## gweempose

I'm thinking the title of this thread should probably be changed to "HBO GO is Here" ...


----------



## Jed1

Forced a connection to the service and I have HBO GO, WWE, and Toon Goggles on my Roamio Basic. No skip mode yet.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> Forced a connection to the service and I have HBO GO, WWE, and Toon Googles on my Roamio Basic. No skip mode yet.


what is toon googles never heard of that?


----------



## atmuscarella

ajwees41 said:


> what is toon googles never heard of that?


Cartoon streaming service/app appears to be free with premium upgrade available there is a web site: http://www.toongoggles.com/shows/all

I don't have kids but in my brief test I thought the content was pretty bad.


----------



## NashGuy

Jed1 said:


> Forced a connection to the service and I have HBO GO, WWE, and Toon Googles on my Roamio Basic. No skip mode yet.


As posted in another thread here, *we have confirmation that SkipMode is currently rolling out to all Roamios between now and 2/24!*

https://twitter.com/TiVoSupport/with_replies
(See reply tweet to @BigJohnSudz around 1 PM Central time)

Very cool that you're seeing WWE (a surprisingly popular OTT service with about 1.25 million subs) and Toon Googles! (What's Toon Googles?)

Geez, I hope we get that updated Hulu app too!


----------



## waynomo

Has anybody gotten HBO Go (or WWE or Toon Goggles) to show up/work on a TiVo Mini yet?


----------



## Chuck_IV

Jed1 said:


> Forced a connection to the service and I have HBO GO, WWE, and Toon Goggles on my Roamio Basic. No skip mode yet.


Interesting. I don't see the latter 2. I only have HBOGo. Wonder if I need to force another connection.


----------



## Dan203

waynomo said:


> Has anybody gotten HBO Go (or WWE or Toon Goggles) to show up/work on a TiVo Mini yet?


Nope, not on my Bolt yet either. Only the Roamio Pros got them. (I got all 3) I forced multiple calls on Mini and Bolt, but still nothing.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Tried forcing another connection but still only have HBOGO. I'm not getting WWE or Toon Goggles(Roamio Plus).


----------



## Dan203

Apparently they're rolling out SkipMode to Roamio Pros first, maybe they're doing the same with these new apps too?


----------



## Chuck_IV

The other 2 are there now. Kinda wierd. I forced another call and waited a little while after the call ended, but nothing. Went back just now to force another call and they are already there.

It must take several minutes for it to install them, before they show up in the list.


----------



## Jed1

Dan203 said:


> Apparently they're rolling out SkipMode to Roamio Pros first, maybe they're doing the same with these new apps too?


I have a base Roamio and got all three apps but no skipmode. My two base Roamios did update the guide very early in the morning and I wonder if I wait until the evening that my two units may get skip mode with the next guide update.

I was surprised to see the three apps as these two Roamios are replacements that TiVo gave me for my two Premiere 4's. I did not have these two units signed up for the priority list. I finally got RC21 about three weeks ago


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I've gotten all the new apps but no SkipMode in Philly.


----------



## NashGuy

Same here. Just forced another connection and now have all three new apps on my R/OTA but still no SkipMode. I'm sure it's coming at some point over the next week though.

Launched both WWE and ToonGoggles to have a quick peek then promptly removed both from my Video Providers list as I don't care about either. Good for our platform though.

I have to say, I find it worrisome that we're getting three new HTML5 apps today, including WWE which had previously been Bolt-only, but no one is seeing the new HTML5 Hulu app. Is it going to remain a Bolt exclusive, I wonder?


----------



## NashGuy

A nugget of hope for Comcast HBO subscribers:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10800348#post10800348


----------



## waynomo

Skipmode just showed up on my Roamio Pro. I'm on Charter in NW NC.

:up::up::up:


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Still no HBO love on the Bolt. But no worries, Roamio owners earned today after all their delays.


----------



## Durfman

I'm shocked Charter is playing along. But I guess I won't need it on Apple TV now!


----------



## keenanSR

TonyD79 said:


> Do they need to? Can't you get HBO on demand via the Comcast in demand on TiVo?





gweempose said:


> Comcast On Demand only has a fraction of the stuff that HBO GO does.


Yes, the Comcast VOD selection for HBO is pathetic, and if you're in a market like the San Francisco area it's an even worse situation as they only carry the main HBO channel on their system. Oh, and they want $19.99 per month for HBO, that's for one channel and a very weak VOD selection.

P.S. I would definitely not be holding my breath waiting for Comcast to add this feature on their system anytime soon.


----------



## NashGuy

keenanSR said:


> Yes, the Comcast VOD selection for HBO is pathetic, and if you're in a market like the San Francisco area it's an even worse situation as they only carry the main HBO channel on their system. Oh, and they want $19.99 per month for HBO, that's for one channel and a very weak VOD selection.


A good example of why, even for some cable subscribers, it would be nice to have HBO NOW as an option on TiVo. While the standalone streaming HBO NOW offers no live channel (unlike Showtime), it only costs $15 and contains all the same content as HBO GO.

The woman who leads HBO's digital efforts has said the ultimate goal is to bring HBO NOW to every platform that has HBO GO -- and TiVo's CEO expressed interest in carrying HBO NOW when it first launched last spring -- so hopefully we'll see it on TiVo this year (although perhaps not until NOW comes to Xbox and PlayStation, both of which already have GO). Beyond that, HBO head Plepler says they're "just getting started" with NOW, so I'm expecting a bigger push for the service soon, both in terms of digital-exclusive content as well as more devices.

Given that the apps for GO and NOW look and function pretty much the same from the user standpoint, I'm doubtful it would take much in terms of development efforts to make it happen on TiVo. Wouldn't surprise me at all to see it just before Game of Thrones returns in late April.


----------



## Dan203

I'm surprised they don't just merge the two services into a single app. Seems weird to have them separate.


----------



## spaldingclan

I tried the trick that worked for my Firetv and Roku for Comcast where I'd choose a different device than what I'm really wanting to activate HBOGO for...didnt work for the Tivo. Comcast only plays nice with Roku, Appletv or Firetv...not the Tivo


----------



## waynomo

Durfman said:


> I'm shocked Charter is playing along.


Me too. You've got to give them credit for trying.


----------



## atmuscarella

Dan203 said:


> I'm surprised they don't just merge the two services into a single app. Seems weird to have them separate.


The only thing I can see that is different is how they are authenticated. With HBO Go you authenticate through your Pay TV provider, with HBO Now you authenticate through your own account.

What I also find a little funny is you can not just setup an account and payment method through their web site, appears you have to go through a HBO Now provider or device.

I am guessing all of it has something to do with existing contracts.


----------



## mrizzo80

The stacked left-hand navigation bar is interesting.


----------



## NashGuy

atmuscarella said:


> The only thing I can see that is different is how they are authenticated. With HBO Go you authenticate through your Pay TV provider, with HBO Now you authenticate through your own account.
> 
> What I also find a little funny is you can not just setup an account and payment method through their web site, appears you have to go through a HBO Now provider or device.
> 
> I am guessing all of it has something to do with existing contracts.


Yeah, at some point in the future, I imagine there will simply be an "HBO" app and it will handle all sources of authentication, whether through a traditional TV provider (i.e. cable) or through a digital provider (i.e. Apple, Roku, etc.). I think the branding Showtime chose for their standalone service/app points in that direction -- they simply named it "Showtime" because, whichever way you subscribe to the service, it's essentially the same thing. I imagine at some point, they'll do away with the Showtime Anytime app and provide cable/sat authentication through the newer Showtime app.

As for still having to go through intermediaries, such as Apple, Roku, etc. for these new standalone streaming services, both Showtime and HBO chose to stay with a model that has served them well over the years, working with partners to help them promote the service to customers for a cut of the $. Plus, the partners handle billing. And staying with that model doesn't put them in the awkward position of being direct competitors with their traditional TV partners. In fact, they're offering to let cable companies (which have a lot of internet-only customers) distribute these new standalone services and still get their cut, just as they do with the traditional TV service, although only a few have agreed to do so at this point.


----------



## Dan203

mrizzo80 said:


> The stacked left-hand navigation bar is interesting.


It looks exactly the same as my Samsung TV. I've never seen any other UI for it. How does it look on other devices?


----------



## atmuscarella

NashGuy said:


> ....
> 
> As for still having to go through intermediaries, such as Apple, Roku, etc. for these new standalone streaming services, both Showtime and HBO chose to stay with a model that has served them well over the years, working with partners to help them promote the service to customers for a cut of the $. Plus, the partners handle billing. And staying with that model doesn't put them in the awkward position of being direct competitors with their traditional TV partners. In fact, they're offering to let cable companies (which have a lot of internet-only customers) distribute these new standalone services and still get their cut, just as they do with the traditional TV service, although only a few have agreed to do so at this point.


I had assumed the intermediaries were getting a cut. Which would make me think that TiVo would be very interested in getting the HBO Now & Showtime apps - it becomes another revenue source. I really have more TV to watch than I have time for now but thought I might try HBO Now in the off season for a few months, would prefer it to be on my Bolt and not have to use my older Roku.


----------



## NYHeel

Is HBO Go included in OnePass as well? Meaning I can have a OnePass for Game of Thrones and include the streaming episodes. I assume so but just wanted to double check as I'm still at work.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> It looks exactly the same as my Samsung TV. I've never seen any other UI for it. How does it look on other devices?


I've seen a few and I honestly think the TiVo version may be the best UI. Their app on my old Roku (which I gave to my parents) looks like the basic Roku cookie-cutter app design (think: hot garbage). Their app on my Apple TV 3 looks like, well, every other app on my Apple TV 3, which is fine, a little blah.

I think this is a pic of the app on Amazon Fire TV.


----------



## dmurphy

NYHeel said:


> Is HBO Go included in OnePass as well? Meaning I can have a OnePass for Game of Thrones and include the streaming episodes. I assume so but just wanted to double check as I'm still at work.


Yes.


----------



## NashGuy

NYHeel said:


> Is HBO Go included in OnePass as well? Meaning I can have a OnePass for Game of Thrones and include the streaming episodes. I assume so but just wanted to double check as I'm still at work.


Yep.


----------



## RoamioJeff

NYHeel said:


> Is HBO Go included in OnePass as well? Meaning I can have a OnePass for Game of Thrones and include the streaming episodes. I assume so but just wanted to double check as I'm still at work.


You betcha.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Busy forums today.


----------



## Dan203

NashGuy said:


> I've seen a few and I honestly think the TiVo version may be the best UI. Their app on my old Roku (which I gave to my parents) looks like the basic Roku cookie-cutter app design (think: hot garbage). Their app on my Apple TV 3 looks like, well, every other app on my Apple TV 3, which is fine, a little blah.
> 
> I think this is a pic of the app on Amazon Fire TV.


That looks harder to navigate.


----------



## spaldingclan

NYHeel said:


> Is HBO Go included in OnePass as well? Meaning I can have a OnePass for Game of Thrones and include the streaming episodes. I assume so but just wanted to double check as I'm still at work.


si


----------



## atmuscarella

RoamioJeff said:


> Busy forums today.


It is a good day for TiVo users. New Apps, New Feature, hint at next major software release, showing continued support for Premieres & Roamios. All is good for the moment.


----------



## TonyD79

keenanSR said:


> Yes, the Comcast VOD selection for HBO is pathetic, and if you're in a market like the San Francisco area it's an even worse situation as they only carry the main HBO channel on their system. Oh, and they want $19.99 per month for HBO, that's for one channel and a very weak VOD selection.
> 
> P.S. I would definitely not be holding my breath waiting for Comcast to add this feature on their system anytime soon.


Wow. Fios HBO On Demand is pretty good. DirecTV had everything that was on HBO Go. I am surprised at Comcast since they sell their On Demand and they deliberately cut back on HBO linear in favor of On Demand.


----------



## humbb

keenanSR said:


> Yes, the Comcast VOD selection for HBO is pathetic, and if you're in a market like the San Francisco area it's an even worse situation as they only carry the main HBO channel on their system. Oh, and they want $19.99 per month for HBO, that's for one channel and a very weak VOD selection.
> 
> P.S. I would definitely not be holding my breath waiting for Comcast to add this feature on their system anytime soon.


Ever since about a year ago when Comcast/Xfinity added the entire HBO series library to its VOD service, I haven't had a problem finding what I need on HBO/XOD. So I'm surprised to hear this news. Maybe it's just a function of my individual programming taste. 

Can you give me some examples of programming on HBO Go that isn't on XOD? I wonder if it's a regional issue with Comcast. I'm on the SF Peninsula.
Thanks.


----------



## foghorn2

HBO works really well, better than HBO on COD. But then again its all useless to me since HBO is full of crap shows, all I have it for is Real Time With Bill Maher, the rest of HBO is pure garbage.

If he ever leaves, so will I.


----------



## Fofer

LOL. _"The only show I watch on that network is the only good one. All the rest is pure garbage."_

What a silly statement to make


----------



## Dan203

foghorn2 said:


> HBO works really well, better than HBO on COD. But then again its all useless to me since HBO is full of crap shows, all I have it for is Real Time With Bill Maher, the rest of HBO is pure garbage.
> 
> If he ever leaves, so will I.


Have you watched This Week Tonight with John Oliver? It's very similar to The Daily Show in format, but without the guest segment and instead a much more prominent activist segment.

Vice is also really good.


----------



## skaggs

I have a Roamio Plus and a few Minis with Verizon FiOS service.

I have HBO Go on both the Roamio Plus and Mini.

I have not received SKIP MODE on either the Roamio Plus or Mini.

Following a hint from Dave Zatz, I forced a network connection on each, and then went to SETTINGS > VIDEO > VIDEO OUTPUT > TEST FORMATS. When the test was done, I went back to TiVo Central > Find TV, Movies, & Videos and the HBO Go icon was at the top of the list on the right.

The photos below are screenshots from my Mini taken with the Sling app on my iPad.


----------



## foghorn2

Dan203 said:


> Have you watched This Week Tonight with John Oliver? It's very similar to The Daily Show in format, but without the guest segment and instead a much more prominent activist segment.
> 
> Vice is also really good.


Cant stand the Daily Show, now or then, not funny at all just like the rest of Comedy Central. John Oliver gets annoying after watching just one show. Vice is really boring, terrible production. Rather watch PBS.

I enjoy watching Johnny Carson re-runs on Antenna-TV way more than the stuff you just mentioned.

And both PBS and Antenna-TV are free even without Cox.


----------



## spaldingclan

foghorn2 said:


> Cant stand the Daily Show, now or then, not funny at all just like the rest of Comedy Central. John Oliver gets annoying after watching just one show. Vice is really boring, terrible production. Rather watch PBS.
> 
> I enjoy watching Johnny Carson re-runs on Antenna-TV way more than the stuff you just mentioned.
> 
> And both PBS and Antenna-TV are free even without Cox.


you and I have VERY different taste in TV (not that theres anything wrong with that)


----------



## Dan203

Showed up on my Mini


----------



## skaggs

Once logged into HBO Go and press the down arrow once, you are in the "Favorites" menu. This is the message that is displayed:



> Your Watchlist is Empty. Select the plus button while browsing to add a title here and play it later.


How do you press the "plus" button on the TiVo remote?


----------



## Dan203

Next to each show there are 4 icons. One of them is a +. You need to click that.


----------



## keenanSR

humbb said:


> Ever since about a year ago when Comcast/Xfinity added the entire HBO series library to its VOD service, I haven't had a problem finding what I need on HBO/XOD. So I'm surprised to hear this news. Maybe it's just a function of my individual programming taste.
> 
> Can you give me some examples of programming on HBO Go that isn't on XOD? I wonder if it's a regional issue with Comcast. I'm on the SF Peninsula.
> Thanks.


I just checked and you're right, it looks as if they've really filled out the selection since I last checked. There are a whole lot more shows there now, in fact, with just a few minutes spent looking through I couldn't think of anything that was missing. As I recall, there was only about 2 screens worth of shows to select from when I last looked, now it's many screens to scroll through, even Carnivàle is on there from over a decade ago.

I stand corrected, the HBO VOD selection is not bad at all on Comcast(SF market).


----------



## ndavis82

I just tried to activate HBO Go on my Tivo but I don't see an option for Comcast/Xfinity. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Patrickcg

ndavis82 said:


> I just tried to activate HBO Go on my Tivo but I don't see an option for Comcast/Xfinity. What am I doing wrong?


Nothing. There is no support for us on Comcast. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndavis82

Patrickcg said:


> Nothing. There is no support for us on Comcast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? That's stupid. When will it be available?


----------



## Patrickcg

ndavis82 said:


> What? That's stupid. When will it be available?


That would be a question for Comcast. And that is not a call I am about to make. Because you know that anyone you get on the phone will not be able to answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndavis82

Patrickcg said:


> That would be a question for Comcast. And that is not a call I am about to make. Because you know that anyone you get on the phone will not be able to answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, crap. Hopefully someday it will be available. I can obviously still use the On Demand feature but the interface sucks. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## TonyD79

Did Toon Goggles show up too? It did on my Bolt and Mini.


----------



## morac

TonyD79 said:


> Did Toon Goggles show up too? It did on my Bolt and Mini.


Yes it did and I immediately hid it.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> yes it did and i immediately hid it.


😅


----------



## trip1eX

No MidCo support. SOL here.

edit: Scratch that. Iwas going by what was posted. I checked the webpage and MidCo does support HBOGo on Tivo. Funny they are ~50% owned by Comcast last time I checked.


----------



## mattack

keenanSR said:


> Yes, the Comcast VOD selection for HBO is pathetic, and if you're in a market like the San Francisco area it's an even worse situation as they only carry the main HBO channel on their system.


I guess we have different opinions of what a "pathetic" selection is.

There's LOTS of their original TV shows and movies, and lots of their currently-licensed regular Hollywood movies.. in normal On Demand for HBO I mean.


----------



## mdm08033

Thank you TiVo. One question, how do I engage subtitles?


----------



## TonyD79

mdm08033 said:


> Thank you TiVo. One question, how do I engage subtitles?


Looks like it uses the cc state from prior to entry. Turn on cc while watching live tv or a recording then enter HBO.


----------



## NashGuy

Nitpicks: The HBO GO app doesn't use the skip back button on the TiVo remote and it doesn't appear to support native 24 Hz (1080p24) playback. HD PQ isn't great either, but that's par for the course when it comes to HBO GO; looks slightly inferior to Hulu's 720p and well below the streaming PQ you get from Netflix, Amazon Video, or Showtime.


----------



## supersportsfan

I don't get why Time Warner wouldn't offer it...they allow it on Xbox and PlayStation...maybe Tivo just has not gotten approval for it yet?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NashGuy said:


> Nitpicks: The HBO GO app doesn't use the skip back button on the TiVo remote and it doesn't appear to support native 24 Hz (1080p24) playback. HD PQ isn't great either, but that's par for the course when it comes to HBO GO; looks slightly inferior to Hulu's 720p and well below the streaming PQ you get from Netflix, Amazon Video, or Showtime.


Interesting. So I guess as a Comcast user with HBO on demand available that route, I would be getting a better picture than through the HBO Go app.


----------



## NashGuy

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Interesting. So I guess as a Comcast user with HBO on demand available that route, I would be getting a better picture than through the HBO Go app.


I honestly don't know as I've never used Comcast OnDemand. Maybe someone who has can compare.

Don't get me wrong -- HBO GO doesn't look bad. But it doesn't look great either.


----------



## mrschimpf

TonyD79 said:


> Looks like it uses the cc state from prior to entry. Turn on cc while watching live tv or a recording then enter HBO.


I was happily surprised to see it uses the TiVo CC decoder rather than their own. If that's the one annoying thing about online video is that outside of Hulu, Amazon and Netflix, you have to re-set your caption prefs every single time per device. There needs to be a standard to allow captions to remain the same no matter the platform or site.


----------



## keenanSR

mattack said:


> I guess we have different opinions of what a "pathetic" selection is.
> 
> There's LOTS of their original TV shows and movies, and lots of their currently-licensed regular Hollywood movies.. in normal On Demand for HBO I mean.


Yes, I agree, see my followup post.


----------



## ej42137

Fofer said:


> This exemplifies my experience with TiVo over the last 15+ years. Every time there's a feature that I've been looking forward to and excited about, when it finally is released, there's some "surprise hitch" that deflates most of my enthusiasm.
> 
> In the past I've gotten Time Warner authorization for HBO GO on my AppleTV, Roku, and FireTV. Why not TiVo now? [sigh]





supersportsfan said:


> I don't get why Time Warner wouldn't offer it...they allow it on Xbox and PlayStation...maybe Tivo just has not gotten approval for it yet?


I'm irritated as well, but back when HBO and Showtime apps came to my PS3, Time Warner Cable was not supported there either, at first. Six months to a year later TWC finally showed up in the provider list.

I suspect the more people that complain *to Time Warner Cable* the quicker we'll get added to the provider list.


----------



## CoxInPHX

mrschimpf said:


> I was happily surprised to see it uses the TiVo CC decoder rather than their own. If that's the one annoying thing about online video is that outside of Hulu, Amazon and Netflix, you have to re-set your caption prefs every single time per device. There needs to be a standard to allow captions to remain the same no matter the platform or site.


The CCs do not look right to me. There is no background transparency, and the letters are jagged, like there should be a background displayed.

Also cannot adjust the font size.


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Interesting. So I guess as a Comcast user with HBO on demand available that route, I would be getting a better picture than through the HBO Go app.


HBO PQ in general is pretty crappy. Maybe if they stopped cropping the picture.


----------



## mdm08033

NashGuy said:


> I honestly don't know as I've never used Comcast OnDemand. Maybe someone who has can compare.
> 
> Don't get me wrong -- HBO GO doesn't look bad. But it doesn't look great either.


I've noticed that HBO shows on Amazon Prime look great.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TonyD79 said:


> HBO PQ in general is pretty crappy. Maybe if they stopped cropping the picture.


Game of Thrones looks pretty good on both my old plasma and new 4K, maybe it's a compression issue where you live?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

NashGuy said:


> I honestly don't know as I've never used Comcast OnDemand. Maybe someone who has can compare.
> 
> Don't get me wrong -- HBO GO doesn't look bad. But it doesn't look great either.


Sorry, I should've been clear that I have Comcast and their TiVo app and the PQ is pretty good to me (1080i) so I guess the HBO Go app is not quite as good based on your review.


----------



## TonyD79

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Game of Thrones looks pretty good on both my old plasma and new 4K, maybe it's a compression issue where you live?


Fios? Directv?

The HBO original material looks better. Probably because they don't crop the crap out of it.


----------



## NashGuy

mdm08033 said:


> I've noticed that HBO shows on Amazon Prime look great.


Amazon Prime Video -- if you're getting their 1080p24 stream -- looks awesome. And given that it's pre-encoded in h.264 at *10* Mbps, it should!

In comparison, I've read that the 1080i60 broadcast feeds for Showtime and HBO -- what those networks put on the C-band satellites to distribute to all the pay TV providers (MSOs) -- are (real-time?) encoded in h.264 at constant bit rates of 7 - 8 Mbps.

I'm not sure what bitrate HBO GO uses. To get 720p, it requires a minimum internet speed of 3 Mbps. It offers 1080p streams on many devices but I don't know what the maximum encoded bitrate is.


----------



## lessd

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Sorry, I should've been clear that I have Comcast and their TiVo app and the PQ is pretty good to me (1080i) so I guess the HBO Go app is not quite as good based on your review.


I can't activate HBO-to-go on my Comcast system, the HBO activation web sight does not have Comcast as a provider. I can get HBO on VOD without problems.


----------



## hytekjosh

Bummed to see TWC doesn't allow HBO Go on Tivo. Anyone reach out to TWC's Executive Customer Service department for an ETA?


----------



## NashGuy

hytekjosh said:


> Bummed to see TWC doesn't allow HBO Go on Tivo. Anyone reach out to TWC's Executive Customer Service department for an ETA?


It's possible that Time Warner Cable will decide to authenticate HBO GO on TiVo here in the next few months -- looks like they already do so for every other device that the app is available on. But, even if they don't decide to do so, it's looking quite likely that TWC's acquisition by Charter will close by end of June. And Charter (as well as Bright House, which is also being acquired by Charter in this deal) already authenticates HBO GO on TiVo. So, once you become a Charter customer this summer, you should be good.


----------



## kokishin

lessd said:


> I can't activate HBO-to-go on my Comcast system, the HBO activation web sight does not have Comcast as a provider. I can get HBO on VOD without problems.


I have a Roamio Pro and I have the same issue. No Comcast (or Xfinity) listed on on the hbogo.com activation website. Oh well...


----------



## Dan203

TWC is in the process of being bought by Charter. Charter is listed, so you guys should gain access once the sale goes through.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Yeah, no TWC option available for me, so I used my buddy's Dish login, which is sorta funny given that you can't even use a Tivo on Dish. Yeah, I'm stealing buddy's account, but I rationalize it as ok, since I'm actually already paying TWC for HBO.


----------



## NashGuy

lessd said:


> I can't activate HBO-to-go on my Comcast system, the HBO activation web sight does not have Comcast as a provider. I can get HBO on VOD without problems.





kokishin said:


> I have a Roamio Pro and I have the same issue. No Comcast (or Xfinity) listed on on the hbogo.com activation website. Oh well...


Yep, as has been posted already, Comcast/Xfinity is not currently allowing their HBO subscribers to use the new HBO GO app on TiVo. So for now, you'll need to rely on TiVo's Xfinity OnDemand (XOD) app to stream HBO shows (or use HBO GO on a different device like a Roku, Apple TV, Fire TV, etc.). Fortunately, just like the new HBO GO, XOD is supported within the TiVo OnePass system.

http://seidman.org/accessing-hbo-on-xfinity-on-demand-via-tivo-roamio-video/

Someone posted yesterday that a Comcast rep says they're testing HBO GO on TiVo and hope to allow customers to use it soon but, honestly, you can't really trust what a Comcast rep says. But maybe eventually it will happen...


----------



## leiff

same thing here, no comcast. Now I have to see about removing the useless hbogo option from my menus.


----------



## akaussie

I'm on Charter and very pleasantly surprised they authenticate the HBO GO app. I have two other devices (Apple TV and FireTV Stick), which have HBO GO, but Charter does not authenticate on either one.
I did have the ability to airplay from the HBO GO app on my iOS device to the Apple TV, but having a working app is nicer.


----------



## keenanSR

NashGuy said:


> Amazon Prime Video -- if you're getting their 1080p24 stream -- looks awesome. And given that it's pre-encoded in h.264 at *10* Mbps, it should!
> 
> In comparison, I've read that the 1080i60 broadcast feeds for Showtime and HBO -- what those networks put on the C-band satellites to distribute to all the pay TV providers (MSOs) -- are (real-time?) encoded in h.264 at constant bit rates of 7 - 8 Mbps.
> 
> I'm not sure what bitrate HBO GO uses. To get 720p, it requires a minimum internet speed of 3 Mbps. It offers 1080p streams on many devices but I don't know what the maximum encoded bitrate is.


As a followup question related to the above comments, unless it's been mentioned and I missed it.

For those that have the capability, does the HBOGo app output 1080p/24, like the Netflix, Amazon and Vudu apps do?


----------



## NashGuy

keenanSR said:


> As a followup question related to the above comments, unless it's been mentioned and I missed it.
> 
> For those that have the capability, does the HBOGo app output 1080p/24, like the Netflix, Amazon and Vudu apps do?


I haven't gotten around to re-subscribing to HBO yet -- probably will today -- so my experience with the TiVo HBO GO app so far has just been watching a few preview clips for HBO series and movies. For each of those clips, my TV shows the signal coming from the TiVo to be 1080p30.

In my TiVo video settings, I have only the bottom two resolutions checked: 1080p (60 fps) and 1080p (pass-thru only).

Honestly, looking at the quality of the video, I wouldn't be surprised if it's 720p30, which the TiVo is then upscaling to 1080p30. Don't know.

But in answer to your question, in my experience so far, the app doesn't output p24. But I think I saw where someone on another thread said it does. So maybe only the previews are p30 but the actual shows are p24? That would be odd.

OK, never mind the above. I just re-subscribed to HBO (new seasons of Girls and Togetherness!) and activated the app on my Roamio. Started playing an ep of Girls and, hey!, the video stream switched to 1080p24. No idea why the preview clips for that very show would be p30. Or maybe the app can't output p24 until its been authenticated? Who knows. Weird. Anyway, happy to report that HBO GO for TiVo does, in fact, output film-based material in its native 24 frames per second (p24) format.


----------



## blacknoi

Anyone else have the issue where HBO Go thinks you are outside the US? I'm on cablevision in NJ and am getting the attached error.

I don't have a crazy setup at my house, cable modem to router to 24 port switch to the tivo mini. Using DNS from my provider...


----------



## Dan203

Have you tried HBOGo on any other device? Or is the TiVo the only one you have with that app?

That would tell you if it's the TiVo or your ISP causing the issue.


----------



## Wpsiii

Dan203 said:


> Have you tried HBOGo on any other device? Or is the TiVo the only one you have with that app?
> 
> That would tell you if it's the TiVo or your ISP causing the issue.


I have HBO GO on my iPhone and iPad, but not my Tivo.

I guess I'll have to wait for Comcast to get their act together.


----------



## keenanSR

NashGuy said:


> I haven't gotten around to re-subscribing to HBO yet -- probably will today -- so my experience with the TiVo HBO GO app so far has just been watching a few preview clips for HBO series and movies. For each of those clips, my TV shows the signal coming from the TiVo to be 1080p30.
> 
> In my TiVo video settings, I have only the bottom two resolutions checked: 1080p (60 fps) and 1080p (pass-thru only).
> 
> Honestly, looking at the quality of the video, I wouldn't be surprised if it's 720p30, which the TiVo is then upscaling to 1080p30. Don't know.
> 
> But in answer to your question, in my experience so far, the app doesn't output p24. But I think I saw where someone on another thread said it does. So maybe only the previews are p30 but the actual shows are p24? That would be odd.


Thanks for the info. My guess would be that it doesn't do 1080p/24, but if you did see a post saying it does that would be great if confirmed. There's some Netflix 1080p/24 content that looks absolutely stunning, it would be nice to have yet another app that uses that format for streaming.

***

Just saw your updated post, and that's great news indeed!


----------



## Dan203

I watched one of the VICE special reports I missed via HBOGo this morning and it looked fine to me. As good as the app built in to the TV. 

I'm going to use this to rewatch Silicon Valley soon. My wife missed it the first run and I think she'll enjoy it. (she's a software developer too) I could have done it through the TV, but it's slow and a PITA to use a different remote.


----------



## blacknoi

Dan203 said:


> Have you tried HBOGo on any other device? Or is the TiVo the only one you have with that app?
> 
> That would tell you if it's the TiVo or your ISP causing the issue.


Tried it on 2 of my tivos (Tivo Pro and attached Tivo Mini ...same issue on both, even with a reboot).

HBO Go works great on my 2 AppleTV's (4th Gen), my iPhone on my cable connection's wifi, and my Xbox 360, so its only the Tivo with the issue.

I suppose I could call Cablevision, but I'm expecting them to point the finger at Tivo or HBO..... but then again, the app says to call your provide if you see this screen.... I'll give it a few days as my AppleTVs have a splended UI and are zippy fast for navigating HBO Go.

EDIT: Called cablevision, they said they had no details stating it *shouldnt* work, but ultimately were no help. They referred me to HBO's Consumer Affairs department. THe Consumer Affairs department simply referred me to http://help.hbogo.com ... I figured this would be the case


----------



## TonyD79

NashGuy said:


> Someone posted yesterday that a Comcast rep says they're testing HBO GO on TiVo and hope to allow customers to use it soon but, honestly, you can't really trust what a Comcast rep says. But maybe eventually it will happen...


I have no idea what Comcast testing it on TiVo means. HBO Go doesn't come from the Comcast servers, it comes from the HBO servers, so that connection is the same for all companies. The only thing that talks to Comcast is the authentication. That is between the HBO server and Comcast and doesn't directly involve TiVo. If Comcast has HBO Go for other devices, then there is really nothing to test.


----------



## Dan203

blacknoi said:


> Tried it on 2 of my tivos (Tivo Pro and attached Tivo Mini ...same issue on both, even with a reboot).
> 
> HBO Go works great on my 2 AppleTV's (4th Gen), my iPhone on my cable connection's wifi, and my Xbox 360, so its only the Tivo with the issue.
> 
> I suppose I could call Cablevision, but I'm expecting them to point the finger at Tivo or HBO..... but then again, the app says to call your provide if you see this screen.... I'll give it a few days as my AppleTVs have a splended UI and are zippy fast for navigating HBO Go.
> 
> EDIT: Called cablevision, they said they had no details stating it *shouldnt* work, but ultimately were no help. They referred me to HBO's Consumer Affairs department. THe Consumer Affairs department simply referred me to http://help.hbogo.com ... I figured this would be the case


Is there anything weird about your router config? You don't have the TiVo assigned to a DMZ or have any special ports open/blocked for the TiVo do you?

Have you tried simply rebooting the TiVo and the router?


----------



## keenanSR

TonyD79 said:


> I have no idea what Comcast testing it on TiVo means. HBO Go doesn't come from the Comcast servers, it comes from the HBO servers, so that connection is the same for all companies. The only thing that talks to Comcast is the authentication. That is between the HBO server and Comcast and doesn't directly involve TiVo. If Comcast has HBO Go for other devices, then there is really nothing to test.


The only thing to test is the height of the stack of money Comcast is going to get to allow the app on its systems.


----------



## TonyD79

keenanSR said:


> The only thing to test is the height of the stack of money Comcast is going to get to allow the app on its systems.


LOL.

Although that makes little sense either (but it is Comcast) as the HBO stuff is already available on TiVo via Comcast VoD.


----------



## mxfanatic

For those with data caps on Comcast:

Interesting thought on Comcast and HBO GO. Assuming XOD has the same content as HBO GO, using HBO GO would count towards data usage while XOD would not.


----------



## keenanSR

TonyD79 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Although that makes little sense either (but it is Comcast) as the HBO stuff is already available on TiVo via Comcast VoD.


Comcast wants money for everything so logic doesn't always work with them. And the HBO stuff already available from Comcast is accessed via their VOD product that also has Comcast-owned(NBC/Uni) content along with ads you might watch, it's a provider controlled gateway. With a stand alone app, Comcast has no influence or control over it.


----------



## TonyD79

keenanSR said:


> Comcast wants money for everything so logic doesn't always work with them. And the HBO stuff already available from Comcast is accessed via their VOD product that also has Comcast-owned(NBC/Uni) content along with ads you might watch, it's provider controlled gateway. With a stand alone app, Comcast has no influence or control over it.


They put ads on the HBO video? Or you mean the menus?


----------



## keenanSR

TonyD79 said:


> They put ads on the HBO video? Or you mean the menus?


No, I don't think so, but once you're in the Comcast VOD 'environment' the expectation is that you might be interested in watching something else that might have commercials embedded in it. The menus on VOD are constructed to 'direct' you towards content Comcast would like you to view, a stand-alone app will have none of that.


----------



## mxfanatic

Comcast has always been slow (or reluctant) to add HBO GO support on new devices. Quick google searches will reveal the delay with FireTV, Roku, and I think XBOX apps. Thinking positively, I bet it will just take a little time and be there eventually.


----------



## TonyD79

keenanSR said:


> No, I don't think so, but once you're in the Comcast VOD 'environment' the expectation is that you might be interested in watching something else that might have commercials embedded in it. The menus on VOD are constructed to 'direct' you towards content Comcast would like you to view, a stand-alone app will have none of that.


I guess but if you use the TiVo to search or list your episodes, can't you jump straight to the movie/program from there?

I am a bit confused because what I have been reading is that the Tivo/Comcast On Demand seems pretty seamless and don't understand the advantage of HBO Go over HBO On Demand if from the same box.


----------



## keenanSR

mxfanatic said:


> Comcast has always been slow (or reluctant) to add HBO GO support on new devices. Quick google searches will reveal the delay with FireTV, Roku, and I think XBOX apps. Thinking positively, I bet it will just take a little time and be there eventually.


Yes, they have always been slow and it almost never technical, it's almost always about how allowing the app will affect their own products/offerings.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TonyD79 said:


> I guess but if you use the TiVo to search or list your episodes, can't you jump straight to the movie/program from there?
> 
> I am a bit confused because what I have been reading is that the Tivo/Comcast On Demand seems pretty seamless and don't understand the advantage of HBO Go over HBO On Demand if from the same box.


It is integrated into TiVo search and I don't think there is any advantage of HBO Go aside that it's interface is user friendly, e.g. tiles with pictures and titles. The Xfinity app itself is very clunky for browsing but yes as you noted you can launch a movie or show right from a search.


----------



## keenanSR

TonyD79 said:


> I guess but if you use the TiVo to search or list your episodes, can't you jump straight to the movie/program from there?
> 
> I am a bit confused because what I have been reading is that the Tivo/Comcast On Demand seems pretty seamless and don't understand the advantage of HBO Go over HBO On Demand if from the same box.


I'm not saying it's any better, I'm just saying Comcast moves like molasses when it comes to something like this, especially something very similar to what they offer themselves.

I have had HBO on and off for free or for a $5 per month promo rate for the last 3-5 years so I'm not all that interested in paying $15 for the HBO streaming app. I would like the opportunity to try it, especially given that it has 108op/24 playback, something I'm pretty sure the VOD offerings don't have.


----------



## keenanSR

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It is integrated into TiVo search and I don't think there is any advantage of HBO Go aside that it's interface is user friendly, e.g. tiles with pictures and titles. The Xfinity app itself is very clunky for browsing but yes as you noted you can launch a movie or show right from a search.


The VOD app is somewhat clunky, and I've never liked the actual content navigation; you start it, you watch it, it ends; that's basically all you do with VOD content as all the normal navigations controls are disabled. I think there might be a 2 speed fast forward, but it's been quite some time since I even used the feature so that may have changed.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

keenanSR said:


> The VOD app is somewhat clunky, and I've never liked the actual content navigation; you start it, you watch it, it ends; that's basically all you do with VOD content as all the normal navigations controls are disabled. I think there might be a 2 speed fast forward, but it's been quite some time since I even used the feature so that may have changed.


You're correct on all counts.


----------



## humbb

keenanSR said:


> The VOD app is somewhat clunky, and I've never liked the actual content navigation; you start it, you watch it, it ends; that's basically all you do with VOD content as all the normal navigations controls are disabled. I think there might be a 2 speed fast forward, but it's been quite some time since I even used the feature so that may have changed.


Pause works great!!

But seriously, I've noticed (so purely anecdotal ... no technical testing done) that the PQ for XOD seems somewhat better than most Tivo recordings off the premium channels. That being said, the only occasions I use XOD is if I missed a recording or the end got cut off for some reason - usually a guide data issue.


----------



## keenanSR

humbb said:


> Pause works great!!
> 
> But seriously, I've noticed (so purely anecdotal ... no technical testing done) that the PQ for XOD seems somewhat better than most Tivo recordings off the premium channels. That being said, the only occasions I use XOD is if I missed a recording or the end got cut off for some reason - usually a guide data issue.


Doesn't Pause reset if you leave it on too long? I seem to recall pausing something and not getting back to it for a period of time and I was at the select episode to play menu.

Yes, I have noticed that VOD content can look better than the broadcast/cable stuff at times, it depends on the channel and the content.


----------



## TonyD79

keenanSR said:


> The VOD app is somewhat clunky, and I've never liked the actual content navigation; you start it, you watch it, it ends; that's basically all you do with VOD content as all the normal navigations controls are disabled. I think there might be a 2 speed fast forward, but it's been quite some time since I even used the feature so that may have changed.


Then you are going to be very disappointed in the HBO go app.


----------



## TonyD79

keenanSR said:


> I'm not saying it's any better, I'm just saying Comcast moves like molasses when it comes to something like this, especially something very similar to what they offer themselves.
> 
> I have had HBO on and off for free or for a $5 per month promo rate for the last 3-5 years so I'm not all that interested in paying $15 for the HBO streaming app. I would like the opportunity to try it, especially given that it has 108op/24 playback, something I'm pretty sure the VOD offerings don't have.


That's fine. I was just confused why all the angst (not necessarily from you) over the lack of HBO go from Comcast on TiVo when the programming is already there.


----------



## dmicah

I don't believe that Comcast's VOD for HBO contains the entire catalog (especially the back catalog) in the way that HBO GO does. Not sure they even have all the movies, but that might be wrong.


----------



## Larz

So, no HBO Go activation possible on either Comcast or TWC. That's what, then - about 60% of the current national cable market and the majority of the Tivo customer base for the service? Lame.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

dmicah said:


> I don't believe that Comcast's VOD for HBO contains the entire catalog (especially the back catalog) in the way that HBO GO does. Not sure they even have all the movies, but that might be wrong.


Its the same content, I have HBO Go on my smart TV as well as the XOD app on TiVo. Whether it's always been the same or not, I cannot say, as I've only had both for less than a year.


----------



## Chuck_IV

dmicah said:


> I don't believe that Comcast's VOD for HBO contains the entire catalog (especially the back catalog) in the way that HBO GO does. Not sure they even have all the movies, but that might be wrong.


Unfortunately, HBO Go doesn't contain HBO's entire catalog either. They don't have any of their older series like Dream On or 1st and 10 on HBO Go at all.


----------



## TonyD79

Chuck_IV said:


> Unfortunately, HBO Go doesn't contain HBO's entire catalog either. They don't have any of their older series like Dream On or 1st and 10 on HBO Go at all.


Some of that stuff is not available anywhere.


----------



## Nyce_1

HBO Go & SkipMode available down here in Tampa, Fl. Did not even know about the updates and was pleasantly surprised when I saw a couple HBO one passes filled will streaming episodes.

Roamio Pro.


----------



## swerver

I would describe comcast's vod interface more as bare bones rather than clunky. It doesn't have the pretty pictures and such, but it's not hard to find things, it's basically just a big folder structure that you navigate. And it works fine. It used to be a lot worse but they have improved it a lot in recent years. Also when watching a show, the navigation options are only missing on new shows. But I agree, just use the TiVo search if you have something in mind.

I was miffed to learn comcast was blocking it, but reading this thread it sounds like the playback in vod app is better anyway. I have a chromecast so can use hbo go there if I want, but rarely have. Go figure.


----------



## foghorn2

Chuck_IV said:


> Unfortunately, HBO Go doesn't contain HBO's entire catalog either. They don't have any of their older series like Dream On or 1st and 10 on HBO Go at all.


Dream On and Hardcore TV would be nice on HoBo Go, all these new shows and actors are Junk. I was looking forward to "Vinyl"- talk about pure garbage, all it is is watching someone say the F word all day.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TonyD79 said:


> Some of that stuff is not available anywhere.


You can buy all 80 episodes of 1st and Ten from Amazon on DVD for $4.75!


----------



## ThAbtO

Today, I got HBO Go, WWE, and Toon Goggles on the Roamio-Basic. I doubt I can use HBO Go thinking I would need to login to it and do not have one since I am only OTA.


----------



## astrohip

FitzAusTex said:


> Yeah, no TWC option available for me, so I used my buddy's Dish login, which is sorta funny given that you can't even use a Tivo on Dish. Yeah, I'm stealing buddy's account, but I rationalize it as ok, since I'm actually already paying TWC for HBO.


I have DirecTV in addition to Comcast. Wonder if I can log in using those credentials?


----------



## NashGuy

astrohip said:


> I have DirecTV in addition to Comcast. Wonder if I can log in using those credentials?


If you have DirecTV Puerto Rico, you're in luck. If you have normal American DirecTV, nope. Weird, huh?


----------



## BlackBetty

Anyone else having trouble logging in with FIOS? when I put in my login info I get a message saying not entitled that To watch HBOGO, you need to subscribe to FiOS TV with HBOGO.

I have a HBO subscription.


----------



## HD_Dude

I have a Roamio Pro with FIOS in the city, and a Roamio OTA in the country.

I'm really glad HBO Go is now available on both machines. 

I already have HBO Now, which I can watch on the AppleTV, both here in the city, and on a second AppleTV in the country.

But now? I think I might cancel HBO Now, and get HBO Go instead.

The reason - integrated entertainment. Everything (except 4K streaming and 4K Blu-Rays) will come through the TiVos. 

And I greatly prefer using the TiVo over the AppleTV. The AppleTV is great, of course, but not in the same league as the TiVos, IMO.

Probably a dollar difference between the standalone HBO Now and the FIOS subscription to HBO, which gets me HBO Go. I can handle that!


----------



## HD_Dude

Yep, went ahead and added HBO to my FIOS, activated the Roamio Pro for HBO Go, and cancelled HBO Now.

For the first year the price is a draw. HBO Now is $15/mo = $180/yr.

HBO with FIOS is $10 for the first 6 months, $20 after = $180/year, first year.

After that, It'll be $60 more per year. $5/mo, which is worth it, IMO, for being able to watch HBO on more platforms.

Thanks, TiVo! 

(oh, and thanks for Skip Mode too!)


----------



## keenanSR

swerver said:


> I would describe comcast's vod interface more as bare bones rather than clunky. It doesn't have the pretty pictures and such, but it's not hard to find things, it's basically just a big folder structure that you navigate. And it works fine. It used to be a lot worse but they have improved it a lot in recent years. Also when watching a show, the navigation options are only missing on new shows. But I agree, just use the TiVo search if you have something in mind.
> 
> I was miffed to learn comcast was blocking it, but reading this thread it sounds like the playback in vod app is better anyway. I have a chromecast so can use hbo go there if I want, but rarely have. Go figure.


When I browsed through the VOD selections yesterday I was surprised at how much of the broadcast network shows I checked were PPV, it seems like only the current season is free for many shows.


----------



## NashGuy

HD_Dude said:


> Yep, went ahead and added HBO to my FIOS, activated the Roamio Pro for HBO Go, and cancelled HBO Now.
> 
> For the first year the price is a draw. HBO Now is $15/mo = $180/yr.
> 
> HBO with FIOS is $10 for the first 6 months, $20 after = $180/year, first year.
> 
> After that, It'll be $60 more per year. $5/mo, which is worth it, IMO, for being able to watch HBO on more platforms.
> 
> Thanks, TiVo!
> 
> (oh, and thanks for Skip Mode too!)


And now you can use your TiVo to record stuff off the linear HBO channels on FiOS -- that will probably give you better picture quality than what you'd get streaming via either HBO Now or HBO Go. Record, watch, delete. Use HBO Go to rewatch old stuff or pick up things you missed.


----------



## jstanik

Just in case anyone is in the same situation I am, I can confirm that AT&T does not allow existing Uverse customers with HBO subscriptions to use the HBO Go app on Tivo yet, just as Comcast and Time Warner don't.

Of course, I may be the only person using a Tivo who has Uverse. I just use AT&T for internet, but by allowing them to subscribe me to Uverse for the same price, I got a year of HBO free. I don't actually watch anything on Uverse (I've never even connected the receiver they gave me). I have a FireTV box which I can use for HBO Go. I would love to have HBO Go on the Roamio, but the CSR at AT&T pointed out that an agreement between Tivo and AT&T has to be negotiated. What are the odds of that happening?

I did look into other providers who do allow HBO Go on Tivo. Amusingly, Dish network could be an option if I really care about convergence onto one device. Dish will not allow you to subscribe to just HBO for $15/mo. You need a "core" programming package onto which you can add HBO. But, according to the CSR I spoke with, their $10/mo International package counts as a "core" package, so one could conceivably commit $25/mo to Dish just to access HBO Go through the Tivo app


----------



## CAOgdin2

I acknowledge that many of you prefer HBO GO, but I subscribe to HBO via Comcast, and I get what I want, when it is first aired; I have no interest in going back in time.

TiVo have already added HBO GO, Toon Goggles and WWE to my Channel List (on Roamio), without my permission. These have been a travesty:
#1: I already subscribe to HBO, so HBO GO duplicates recordings, using up my disk space
#2: Toons Goggles is useless in my household where no one is younger than 70
#3: WWE is just more unwanted violence

In all three cases, there is no functional "Deactivate" capability to get them out of the list of available "channels." For HBO GO, Deactivate is greyed out; the other two don't even offer a Deactivate option I can find.

I PAID for my Roamio. I PAID for lifetime service. Now Tivo is, effectively, telling me, "It not YOUR Tivo; we'll dictate what you will watch for a few more meagre bucks from companies willing to pay us to force you to have these options."

I smell a class-action suit coming.


----------



## HerronScott

CAOgdin2 said:


> TiVo have already added HBO GO, Toon Goggles and WWE to my Channel List (on Roamio), without my permission. These have been a travesty:
> #1: I already subscribe to HBO, so HBO GO duplicates recordings, using up my disk space
> #2: Toons Goggles is useless in my household where no one is younger than 70
> #3: WWE is just more unwanted violence
> 
> In all three cases, there is no functional "Deactivate" capability to get them out of the list of available "channels." For HBO GO, Deactivate is greyed out; the other two don't even offer a Deactivate option I can find.
> 
> I PAID for my Roamio. I PAID for lifetime service. Now Tivo is, effectively, telling me, "It not YOUR Tivo; we'll dictate what you will watch for a few more meagre bucks from companies willing to pay us to force you to have these options."
> 
> I smell a class-action suit coming.


HBO Go does not "duplicate recordings using up disk space" as it's a streaming service. Why do you believe it's using up recording disk space?

You can also disable all of these from the My Video Providers menu option.

Settings & Messages - Settings - Channels - My Video Providers - uncheck the ones you don't want.

Scott


----------



## dmurphy

CAOgdin2 said:


> I smell a class-action suit coming.


Holy cow, overreact much? Class action lawsuit?

Just because YOU don't know how to operate your TiVo doesn't mean it warrants a class action lawsuit.

Go to TiVo Menu -> Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Channels -> My Video Providers, and uncheck what you don't want.

Yeah it really *is* that easy.

Calm down next time and just ask a question.


----------



## TonyD79

CAOgdin2 said:


> I acknowledge that many of you prefer HBO GO, but I subscribe to HBO via Comcast, and I get what I want, when it is first aired; I have no interest in going back in time. TiVo have already added HBO GO, Toon Goggles and WWE to my Channel List (on Roamio), without my permission. These have been a travesty: #1: I already subscribe to HBO, so HBO GO duplicates recordings, using up my disk space #2: Toons Goggles is useless in my household where no one is younger than 70 #3: WWE is just more unwanted violence In all three cases, there is no functional "Deactivate" capability to get them out of the list of available "channels." For HBO GO, Deactivate is greyed out; the other two don't even offer a Deactivate option I can find. I PAID for my Roamio. I PAID for lifetime service. Now Tivo is, effectively, telling me, "It not YOUR Tivo; we'll dictate what you will watch for a few more meagre bucks from companies willing to pay us to force you to have these options." I smell a class-action suit coming.


Of course everything on HBO except for the very first airing of brand new shows is going back in time.

And if you are with Comcast you probably only get one HBO channel. HBO Go and HBO on demand via Comcast gives you everything.


----------



## HerronScott

TonyD79 said:


> And if you are with Comcast you probably only get one HBO channel. HBO Go and HBO on demand via Comcast gives you everything.


We get 8 HBO channels here on Comcast but unfortunately only 1 in HD (which is perhaps what you meant).

Scott


----------



## CAOgdin2

Found solution: They were added, and--as Herron Scott pointed out (thanks)--you CAN disable them. However, TiVo's instructions are to "Deactivate" them, and then they "greyed out" the "Deactivate" button. So, TiVo support courteously confirmed the solution is, as Herron pointed out, Settings => Channels => My Video Providers.

What I don't understand is why TiVo should automatically enable ANY channel or provider. I'd guess it's just their way to "advertise" that the option is available (or WAS it already available, and they decided to unilaterally enable some of them during a software update).

Problem solved. Thanks to Herron Scott for that.

As for the rest of you who replied: You're long on criticism, short on counsel. Get over your own need to feel superior.


----------



## Fofer

CAOgdin2 said:


> Get over your own need to feel superior.


Maybe a LAWSUIT would teach 'em?!?


----------



## TonyD79

HerronScott said:


> We get 8 HBO channels here on Comcast but unfortunately only 1 in HD (which is perhaps what you meant). Scott


In a lot of places Comcast cut HBO down to a single channel because of capacity. Depending on on demand.


----------



## TonyD79

CAOgdin2 said:


> Found solution: They were added, and--as Herron Scott pointed out (thanks)--you CAN disable them. However, TiVo's instructions are to "Deactivate" them, and then they "greyed out" the "Deactivate" button. So, TiVo support courteously confirmed the solution is, as Herron pointed out, Settings => Channels => My Video Providers. What I don't understand is why TiVo should automatically enable ANY channel or provider. I'd guess it's just their way to "advertise" that the option is available (or WAS it already available, and they decided to unilaterally enable some of them during a software update). Problem solved. Thanks to Herron Scott for that. As for the rest of you who replied: You're long on criticism, short on counsel. Get over your own need to feel superior.


Some of us knew the answer was already given and didn't need to repeat it.

Anyway, more flies with honey....


----------



## keenanSR

TonyD79 said:


> In a lot of places Comcast cut HBO down to a single channel because of capacity. Depending on on demand.


Yes, the SF bay area market has only the main HBO channel(also HBO Latino). In fact, all of the premium channels(Starz, Cinemax, Showtime and The Movie Channel) have only the main channel. I think all the multiplex channels are available in SD though.


----------



## HerronScott

keenanSR said:


> Yes, the SF bay area market has only the main HBO channel(also HBO Latino). In fact, all of the premium channels(Starz, Cinemax, Showtime and The Movie Channel) have only the main channel. I think all the multiplex channels are available in SD though.


Wow, I had not read anything about that. I don't subscribe to the others but we have a total of 35 premium movie channels for HBO, Cinemax, Starz and The Movie Channel but only the primary 5 are HD (and 2 are HBO Latino and MAX Latino in SD).

We only have a 750MHz system here so curious what they are using that extra channel space for.

Scott


----------



## kokishin

keenanSR said:


> Yes, the SF bay area market has only the main HBO channel(also HBO Latino). In fact, all of the premium channels(Starz, Cinemax, Showtime and The Movie Channel) have only the main channel. I think all the multiplex channels are available in SD though.


I'm hoping after the mpeg-4 transition next week, Comcast will offer more premium channels and more Encore channels in HD.


----------



## chiguy50

TonyD79 said:


> In a lot of places Comcast cut HBO down to a single channel because of capacity. Depending on on demand.





keenanSR said:


> Yes, the SF bay area market has only the main HBO channel(also HBO Latino). In fact, all of the premium channels(Starz, Cinemax, Showtime and The Movie Channel) have only the main channel. I think all the multiplex channels are available in SD though.





HerronScott said:


> Wow, I had not read anything about that. I don't subscribe to the others but we have a total of 35 premium movie channels for HBO, Cinemax, Starz and The Movie Channel but only the primary 5 are HD (and 2 are HBO Latino and MAX Latino in SD).
> 
> We only have a 750MHz system here so curious what they are using that extra channel space for.
> 
> Scott


On Comcast here in Atlanta, I've got a total of *13 Premiums in HD* (not counting duplicate channels) as follows:

701 HBO HD
703 HBO2 HD
705 HBO Signature HD
706 HBO Zone HD
709 HBO Latino HD

710 Starz HD
711 Starz Edge HD
713 Starz Kids HD
715 Starz Comedy HD

720 CineMAX HD

730 Showtime HD
732 Showtime2 HD

740 The Movie Channel HD


----------



## TonyD79

chiguy50 said:


> On Comcast here in Atlanta, I've got a total of 13 Premiums in HD (not counting duplicate channels) as follows: 701 HBO HD 703 HBO2 HD 705 HBO Signature HD 706 HBO Zone HD 709 HBO Latino HD 710 Starz HD 711 Starz Edge HD 713 Starz Kids HD 715 Starz Comedy HD 720 CineMAX HD 730 Showtime HD 732 Showtime2 HD 740 The Movie Channel HD


Did they move to mpeg 4 there?


----------



## dahacker

HD_Dude said:


> Yep, went ahead and added HBO to my FIOS, activated the Roamio Pro for HBO Go, and cancelled HBO Now.
> 
> For the first year the price is a draw. HBO Now is $15/mo = $180/yr.
> 
> HBO with FIOS is $10 for the first 6 months, $20 after = $180/year, first year.
> 
> After that, It'll be $60 more per year. $5/mo, which is worth it, IMO, for being able to watch HBO on more platforms.
> 
> Thanks, TiVo!
> 
> (oh, and thanks for Skip Mode too!)


With FIOS, don't pay retail for your premium channels. You're good with the 6 month HBO offer for $10, but don't pay $20/month after that. Call them and cancel your premium channels and then ask for some other deal. I'm paying $25/month for HBO, Showtime, Starz, Epix, Cinemax combined. I'll probably cancel and get some other HBO only deal after this deal expires. Sometimes I cancel it all for a month or two and they end up calling me and begging me for another deal.


----------



## keenanSR

HerronScott said:


> Wow, I had not read anything about that. I don't subscribe to the others but we have a total of 35 premium movie channels for HBO, Cinemax, Starz and The Movie Channel but only the primary 5 are HD (and 2 are HBO Latino and MAX Latino in SD).
> 
> We only have a 750MHz system here so curious what they are using that extra channel space for.
> 
> Scott


We have the same, only the primary channel is HD along with HBO Latino HD, the rest are SD.


----------



## keenanSR

chiguy50 said:


> On Comcast here in Atlanta, I've got a total of *13 Premiums in HD* (not counting duplicate channels) as follows:
> 
> 701 HBO HD
> 703 HBO2 HD
> 705 HBO Signature HD
> 706 HBO Zone HD
> 709 HBO Latino HD
> 
> 710 Starz HD
> 711 Starz Edge HD
> 713 Starz Kids HD
> 715 Starz Comedy HD
> 
> 720 CineMAX HD
> 
> 730 Showtime HD
> 732 Showtime2 HD
> 
> 740 The Movie Channel HD


It varies by market, for example, I think there are 2 Comcast markets that actually have 9 HD channels(Atlanta? Chicago?) for MLB-EI whereas most Comcast markets(SF is one of them) are lucky if they have 2.


----------



## keenanSR

kokishin said:


> I'm hoping after the mpeg-4 transition next week, Comcast will offer more premium channels and more Encore channels in HD.


Hard to say, I haven't heard that they've added any channels of interest in the markets that have already transitioned. I think it's more likely the space freed up will be used for higher speeds for the HSI product. Another use could be an eventual transition to IP delivery of the linear video channels.

I would not put money on any new channels showing up.

BTW, early reports from the Chicago market indicate they're squeezing about 10 MPEG4 HD channel per QAM slot. That's a lot of compression, even for MPEG4.


----------



## morac

My area doesn't have the mpeg-4 transition and I get the following channels in HD: HBO, HBO2, Cinemax, Showtime, Showtime 2, Starz, Encore.


----------



## NashGuy

keenanSR said:


> We have the same, only the primary channel is HD along with HBO Latino HD, the rest are SD.


I always thought the far greater number of premium channels in HD was one of satellite's major advantages over cable. Although these days with on demand, plus streaming apps like HBO GO and Showtime Anytime, it doesn't matter as much.



keenanSR said:


> BTW, early reports from the Chicago market indicate they're squeezing about 10 MPEG4 HD channel per QAM slot. That's a lot of compression, even for MPEG4.


Wow. I just can't see paying good money for that kind of picture quality. My understanding is that Verizon FiOS only puts 5 MPEG4 HD channels on the same QAM (although most of their channels, including all the popular ones, are still in MPEG2).


----------



## keenanSR

NashGuy said:


> I always thought the far greater number of premium channels in HD was one of satellite's major advantages over cable. Although these days with on demand, plus streaming apps like HBO GO and Showtime Anytime, it doesn't matter as much.


Definitely, satellite does have that advantage. In fact, I also have DirecTV as I'm a baseball fan and it's the only way I can be virtually certain I'll be able to see my team(Dodgers) play. I activate the DirecTV account for 6 mos every season. With Comcast, with their total of 2 HD channels dedicated to MLB-EI, I have roughly a 7% chance of seeing the home feed of my team. With MPEG4 one of the things I'm most interested in seeing is if they add more capacity for sports(baseball) packages. I'm not holding my breath.


> Wow. I just can't see paying good money for that kind of picture quality. My understanding is that Verizon FiOS only puts 5 MPEG4 HD channels on the same QAM (although most of their channels, including all the popular ones, are still in MPEG2).


It's early days, but yeah, in simple numbers that's about 3.5mb/s - 3.8mb/s bitrate for each channel, that's low. The transition in the SF bay area is to start this coming week on Tuesday.


----------



## TonyD79

keenanSR said:


> Hard to say, I haven't heard that they've added any channels of interest in the markets that have already transitioned. I think it's more likely the space freed up will be used for higher speeds for the HSI product. Another use could be an eventual transition to IP delivery of the linear video channels. I would not put money on any new channels showing up. BTW, early reports from the Chicago market indicate they're squeezing about 10 MPEG4 HD channel per QAM slot. That's a lot of compression, even for MPEG4.


Yikes!

So much for quality. There was a quantum leap in quality when directv went mpeg4 because they took advantage of the better compression to step up the quality. Typical Comcast.


----------



## NashGuy

My hunch is that Comcast's end game will be to do away with QAM and deliver all linear TV channels over IP, freeing up a lot of bandwidth. This will be particularly helpful should they ever offer UHD linear channels. All "recording" will be in the cloud and delivered via IP as well. (They're actually already doing the cloud DVR part in many areas with some X1 boxes.) It'll be several years before all-IP cable TV happens (if it happens) -- long after everyone's gotten their money's worth out of their current Roamios and Bolts. It just seems like the logical endpoint to the direction they're heading.


----------



## Dan203

keenanSR said:


> BTW, early reports from the Chicago market indicate they're squeezing about 10 MPEG4 HD channel per QAM slot. That's a lot of compression, even for MPEG4.


That's not possible. A single QAM only has 38Mbps, so that would only give each station 3.8Mbps, less after you subtract audio and overhead. Even if they were only 720p that would be pushing it. And there is no way you could get a 1080i channel that small without it looking like complete crap.

1080i needs 6-8Mbps for a realtime encoded signal to look ok. They could maybe fit 5-8 per QAM, but 10 is way too many. Right now they typically do 2-3 MPEG-2 HD channels per QAM. If H.264 is 2x efficient then that would only be 4-6 per QAM.


----------



## ThAbtO

CAOgdin2 said:


> Found solution: They were added, and--as Herron Scott pointed out (thanks)--you CAN disable them. However, TiVo's instructions are to "Deactivate" them, and then they "greyed out" the "Deactivate" button. So, TiVo support courteously confirmed the solution is, as Herron pointed out, Settings => Channels => My Video Providers.
> 
> What I don't understand is why TiVo should automatically enable ANY channel or provider. I'd guess it's just their way to "advertise" that the option is available (or WAS it already available, and they decided to unilaterally enable some of them during a software update).
> 
> Problem solved. Thanks to Herron Scott for that.
> 
> As for the rest of you who replied: You're long on criticism, short on counsel. Get over your own need to feel superior.


The reason 'Deactivate' was greyed out is because you have not logged in and Deactivate would remove your account, not the service or the app.


----------



## HD_Dude

dahacker said:


> With FIOS, don't pay retail for your premium channels. You're good with the 6 month HBO offer for $10, but don't pay $20/month after that. Call them and cancel your premium channels and then ask for some other deal. I'm paying $25/month for HBO, Showtime, Starz, Epix, Cinemax combined. I'll probably cancel and get some other HBO only deal after this deal expires. Sometimes I cancel it all for a month or two and they end up calling me and begging me for another deal.


Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## HD_Dude

After getting HBO on FIOS, and then activating my Roamio Pro for HBO Go, I did what any respectable TiVo owner would do - I checked the TiVo app on my Android phone (Nexus 6).

After updating it to reflect the new HBO channel lineup, I picked a show to record. No problem...the app directed the TiVo to record the show. And the Roamio recorded it just fine.

Later, I checked my phone...and found that the show was there on the app, ready to be played.But when you hit play? It plays the HBO Go streaming version - but it does not give you the option to download.

An interesting cross-indexing of your recorded HBO shows and HBO Go.

No surprise, since HBO is copy-protected. But interesting.


----------



## keenanSR

Dan203 said:


> That's not possible. A single QAM only has 38Mbps, so that would only give each station 3.8Mbps, less after you subtract audio and overhead. Even if they were only 720p that would be pushing it. And there is no way you could get a 1080i channel that small without it looking like complete crap.
> 
> 1080i needs 6-8Mbps for a realtime encoded signal to look ok. They could maybe fit 5-8 per QAM, but 10 is way too many. Right now they typically do 2-3 MPEG-2 HD channels per QAM. If H.264 is 2x efficient then that would only be 4-6 per QAM.


I agree, it's way too low, but several Comcast subs over in the AVS Chicago thread have checked the frequency blocks and found 10 HD channels for just one of those blocks. I think it was also discussed over at a DSLReports thread. It's early days, the hope is that they won't leave it like that, but it is Comcast.

From the AVS thread, a link to the actual post is at the bottom, it's been discussed a little before and after the linked post.



Spoiler



I went through my channels in the last couple days and here's the latest list of mpeg4s grouped by frequency. I'm in Area 2.

393000
OWN

399000
AMC
Disney
Golf
ABC Family
Science
CNN
Hallmark
HSN
H2
ID

405000
Hallmark Movies
Lifetime Movie
Tennis
Destination America
Encore
FOX Bus
FYI
Travel
UP
MNBC

417000
TLC
Food
Universal
Cartoon
E!
Bravo
QVC
Comedy
MTV
VH1

42300
Nick
Lifetime
ESPN News
Fuse
IFC
WeTV
Disney XD
TVOne
Spike
TCM

435000
SYFY
Showtime
FOX News
FX
BET
CMT
TMC

453000
HBO
Cinemax
Starz
HBO2
HBOZ
HBOLat

465000
History
HGTV
Velocity
A&E
Palladia
Animal Planet
Esquire
HLN
FXX

471000
TNT
Nat Geo
Discovery
USA
CBS Sports
MGM
TRUTV
BBCA
Outdoors

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-lo...5885-chicago-il-comcast-369.html#post39831714


----------



## Dan203

They must all be 720p channels. I just can't see getting a realtime 1080i signal that low.


----------



## Fofer

HD_Dude said:


> After getting HBO on FIOS, and then activating my Roamio Pro for HBO Go, I did what any respectable TiVo owner would do - I checked the TiVo app on my Android phone (Nexus 6).
> 
> After updating it to reflect the new HBO channel lineup, I picked a show to record. No problem...the app directed the TiVo to record the show. And the Roamio recorded it just fine.
> 
> Later, I checked my phone...and found that the show was there on the app, ready to be played.But when you hit play? It plays the HBO Go streaming version - but it does not give you the option to download.
> 
> An interesting cross-indexing of your recorded HBO shows and HBO Go.
> 
> No surprise, since HBO is copy-protected. But interesting.


That's great. :up:


----------



## Dan203

HD_Dude said:


> After getting HBO on FIOS, and then activating my Roamio Pro for HBO Go, I did what any respectable TiVo owner would do - I checked the TiVo app on my Android phone (Nexus 6).
> 
> After updating it to reflect the new HBO channel lineup, I picked a show to record. No problem...the app directed the TiVo to record the show. And the Roamio recorded it just fine.
> 
> Later, I checked my phone...and found that the show was there on the app, ready to be played.But when you hit play? It plays the HBO Go streaming version - but it does not give you the option to download.
> 
> An interesting cross-indexing of your recorded HBO shows and HBO Go.
> 
> No surprise, since HBO is copy-protected. But interesting.


Are you out of home? In home you can stream anything, even protected content. Although the TiVo app does integrate with other OTT aps when searching, so be sure you select the right option when playing.


----------



## keenanSR

NashGuy said:


> My hunch is that Comcast's end game will be to do away with QAM and deliver all linear TV channels over IP, freeing up a lot of bandwidth. This will be particularly helpful should they ever offer UHD linear channels. All "recording" will be in the cloud and delivered via IP as well. (They're actually already doing the cloud DVR part in many areas with some X1 boxes.) It'll be several years before all-IP cable TV happens (if it happens) -- long after everyone's gotten their money's worth out of their current Roamios and Bolts. It just seems like the logical endpoint to the direction they're heading.


Yes, with DirecTV already broadcasting a 4K test channel with the PGA tournament this weekend the future seems pretty clear, you want to claim to have the latest and greatest, you better have some 4K channels. At the very least, the ability to deliver 4K streaming/VOD. All the above will take space, space that's being freed up by transitioning to MPEG4 now.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> That's not possible. A single QAM only has 38Mbps, so that would only give each station 3.8Mbps, less after you subtract audio and overhead. Even if they were only 720p that would be pushing it. And there is no way you could get a 1080i channel that small without it looking like complete crap.
> 
> 1080i needs 6-8Mbps for a realtime encoded signal to look ok. They could maybe fit 5-8 per QAM, but 10 is way too many. Right now they typically do 2-3 MPEG-2 HD channels per QAM. If H.264 is 2x efficient then that would only be 4-6 per QAM.


Not possible or not desirable? Ha! Who knows if the rumor is true. (Maybe a little digging around on DSL Reports would turn something up.) For the sake of Comcast subscribers, I hope it's false, because that stuff would look even worse than AT&T Uverse.

Dan, how much greater efficiency do you get from multi-pass encoding versus realtime single-pass encoding? For instance, when we stream something in 720p through our janky Hulu app, encoded in MPEG4 at 3.2 Mbps, it looks pretty good to me. Not amazing, but pretty good. Because that's not a live channel, we're looking at pre-encoded content that's surely gotten the benefit of more efficient multi-pass encoding. For that same show to look exactly as good on a live linear cable channel that transmits in MPEG4 but with realtime single-pass encoding, what would its approximate bitrate be?


----------



## keenanSR

Dan203 said:


> They must all be 720p channels. I just can't see getting a realtime 1080i signal that low.


I updated my previous post with a channel breakdown/listing one subscriber has noted.


----------



## HD_Dude

Dan203 said:


> Are you out of home? In home you can stream anything, even protected content. Although the TiVo app does integrate with other OTT aps when searching, so be sure you select the right option when playing.


Of course.

I can stream anything at home. And in a home environment, who cares? it doesn't matter whether you're streaming from your TiVo or from HBO Go. Either way, it's the same show.

But up until now, the HBO shows you recorded on your TiVo were locked in your living room when you were away from home. Now they're not. Those shows show up on the app, and you can play them. There's no more 'copy-protected' icon. Because instead of streaming them from your TiVo, you're using HBO Go to bring them to you.


----------



## Dan203

NashGuy said:


> Not possible or not desirable? Ha! Who knows if the rumor is true. (Maybe a little digging around on DSL Reports would turn something up.) For the sake of Comcast subscribers, I hope it's false, because that stuff would look even worse than AT&T Uverse.
> 
> Dan, how much greater efficiency do you get from multi-pass encoding versus realtime single-pass encoding? For instance, when we stream something in 720p through our janky Hulu app, encoded in MPEG4 at 3.2 Mbps, it looks pretty good to me. Not amazing, but pretty good. Because that's not a live channel, we're looking at pre-encoded content that's surely gotten the benefit of more efficient multi-pass encoding. For that same show to look exactly as good on a live linear cable channel that transmits in MPEG4 but with realtime single-pass encoding, what would its approximate bitrate be?


Progressive is easier to squeeze then interlaced. So tht helps. Multi-pass makes the biggest difference with things like action movies where their are bursts of high motion followed by lulls of talking heads. By scanning the video ahead of time they are better able to allocate bits to the high motion scenese that need it. Realtime only has a short buffer to analyze and delegate bits, so you're much more likely to see blocking on high motions scenes. Also a lot of these OTT services convert film based content back to 24fps, which makes it much easier to squeeze.

I'm not 100% sure which channels are 720p and which are 1080i so it's possible those channels in the blocks of 10 are all 720p.


----------



## NashGuy

keenanSR said:


> I updated my previous post with a channel breakdown/listing one subscriber has noted.


Wow. Interesting.

One reason (although not the main one) that I switched away from DirecTV to a combination of OTA and streaming with my Roamio OTA is better picture quality. (And bear in mind that DirecTV's HD is considered to look better than most cable systems.) A big chunk of what I was watching was on the broadcast HD channels, which look a little better OTA in my market than they did via DirecTV. And the supplemental content I get from Amazon Prime and Netflix in 1080p -- which in my mind was a swap-out for the cable channels I lost -- looks even better than the OTA HD. Showtime looks better as an add-on to Amazon Prime than it did through DirecTV. The only real disappointment is HBO; streaming it doesn't look as good to me as it did via DirecTV.

Anyhow, I certainly understand why cable TV is worth the money to some people, especially if you're a big sports fan, but it seems to me that Comcast is encouraging at least a small portion of their customers to cut the cord if they go through with degrading their HD picture quality so badly by cramming 10 HD channels on a single QAM. Awful.


----------



## RoamioJeff

CAOgdin2 said:


> I smell a class-action suit coming.


Uh, no.


----------



## cherry ghost

keenanSR said:


> I agree, it's way too low, but several Comcast subs over in the AVS Chicago thread have checked the frequency blocks and found 10 HD channels for just one of those blocks. I think it was also discussed over at a DSLReports thread. It's early days, the hope is that they won't leave it like that, but it is Comcast.
> 
> From the AVS thread, a link to the actual post is at the bottom, it's been discussed a little before and after the linked post.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I went through my channels in the last couple days and here's the latest list of mpeg4s grouped by frequency. I'm in Area 2.
> 
> 393000
> OWN
> 
> 399000
> AMC
> Disney
> Golf
> ABC Family
> Science
> CNN
> Hallmark
> HSN
> H2
> ID
> 
> 405000
> Hallmark Movies
> Lifetime Movie
> Tennis
> Destination America
> Encore
> FOX Bus
> FYI
> Travel
> UP
> MNBC
> 
> 417000
> TLC
> Food
> Universal
> Cartoon
> E!
> Bravo
> QVC
> Comedy
> MTV
> VH1
> 
> 42300
> Nick
> Lifetime
> ESPN News
> Fuse
> IFC
> WeTV
> Disney XD
> TVOne
> Spike
> TCM
> 
> 435000
> SYFY
> Showtime
> FOX News
> FX
> BET
> CMT
> TMC
> 
> 453000
> HBO
> Cinemax
> Starz
> HBO2
> HBOZ
> HBOLat
> 
> 465000
> History
> HGTV
> Velocity
> A&E
> Palladia
> Animal Planet
> Esquire
> HLN
> FXX
> 
> 471000
> TNT
> Nat Geo
> Discovery
> USA
> CBS Sports
> MGM
> TRUTV
> BBCA
> Outdoors
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-lo...5885-chicago-il-comcast-369.html#post39831714


Nothing has changed since I posted that at AVS



Dan203 said:


> They must all be 720p channels. I just can't see getting a realtime 1080i signal that low.


Many are 1080i


----------



## gamo62

Just showed up on my Roamio. Along with WWE and some Toonz program.


----------



## HerronScott

Dan203 said:


> 1080i needs 6-8Mbps for a realtime encoded signal to look ok. They could maybe fit 5-8 per QAM, but 10 is way too many. Right now they typically do 2-3 MPEG-2 HD channels per QAM. If H.264 is 2x efficient then that would only be 4-6 per QAM.


Dan,

Comcast moved to at least 4 (maybe more?) MPEG-2 HD channels per QAM quite a while ago. We saw the size of 1 hour 1080i shows drop from over 6GB to 5GB and now they all seem to be in the 4.5-4.7GB range. We have 1 hour 720p shows that are as low as 2.2-2.5GB now (iZombie and Supernatural). Interestingly, Grey's Anatomy went from 2.9GB before January 2015 to 4.5GB after on the same channel so there must have been some channel shifting going on in the background.

I had not looked at this in quite a while but was surprised to see how small some of the 720p shows are now!

Scott


----------



## Dan203

cherry ghost said:


> Many are 1080i


Do they look horrible? Do you have a lot of issues with the FF/RW being jerky/jumpy?


----------



## FitzAusTex

Wow, I've been upset that Time Warner Austin only provides 7 HBO, 6 Cinemax, 3 Showtime, 2 Movie Channel, 3 Epix, 1 Encore, and 5 Starz channels in HD. I guess 27 is much better than many of you get. I can stream many more than these 27 in HD via the TWC Roku app, so I guess I should be happy with what I currently receive, rather that being annoyed that the rest aren't in HD.


----------



## TonyD79

Fios has 41 including 3 Spanish versions. 14 HBO, 4 Starz, 8 showtime, 10 Cinemax, 1 encore, 2 movie channel, 2 epix.


----------



## morac

Dan203 said:


> Do they look horrible? Do you have a lot of issues with the FF/RW being jerky/jumpy?


From what I've read there is a noticeable quality degrade with the mpeg4 channels compared to the mpeg2 ones (which don't look that great to begin with). Unfortunately because Comcast delivers the same compressed feed to the entire country, even if a cable system has the room for less compression (1 Ghz) it will still get the same compressed feed as systems that don't have the room (650 MHz).

I do wonder why they are compressing things so much since they aren't adding channels.


----------



## keenanSR

morac said:


> From what I've read there is a noticeable quality degrade with the mpeg4 channels compared to the mpeg2 ones (which don't look that great to begin with). Unfortunately because Comcast delivers the same compressed feed to the entire country, even if a cable system has the room for less compression (1 Ghz) it will still get the same compressed feed as systems that don't have the room (650 MHz).
> 
> I do wonder why they are compressing things so much since they aren't adding channels.


Yes, any channels that are distributed from the CMC(Comcast Media Center) in Colorado will have the same compression rate for every system that uses them, and that includes non-Comcast systems that contract with Comcast for their channel delivery.

Here in my area, we have a 1 Ghz system and it is somewhat annoying to know that we have to be under the same bandwidth constraints as a 650/750 Mhz system elsewhere in the bay area.


----------



## gweempose

keenanSR said:


> Yes, any channels that are distributed from the CMC(Comcast Media Center) in Colorado will have the same compression rate for every system that uses them, and that includes non-Comcast systems that contract with Comcast for their channel delivery.
> 
> Here in my area, we have a 1 Ghz system and it is somewhat annoying to know that we have to be under the same bandwidth constraints as a 650/750 Mhz system elsewhere in the bay area.


At least you don't have to deal with tuning adapters ...


----------



## cherry ghost

Dan203 said:


> Do they look horrible? Do you have a lot of issues with the FF/RW being jerky/jumpy?


Picture looks fine to me. I just switched from watching PGA golf on Golf Channel(h.264/1080i) to CBS(MPEG-2/1080i) and don't see a difference.

FF/RW aren't jerky/jumpy, but way too fast, pretty much unusable.

An example of how many are 1080i

399000
AMC
Disney
Golf
ABC Family
Science
CNN
Hallmark
HSN
H2
ID

Only Disney and ABC Family(now Freeform) are 720p. The rest are 1080i.


----------



## keenanSR

gweempose said:


> At least you don't have to deal with tuning adapters ...


Yes indeed, for a brief time there was talk of using TA's in the bay area, thank goodness that plan was scrapped.


----------



## HerronScott

cherry ghost said:


> Picture looks fine to me. I just switched from watching PGA golf on Golf Channel(h.264/1080i) to CBS(MPEG-2/1080i) and don't see a difference.
> 
> FF/RW aren't jerky/jumpy, but way too fast, pretty much unusable.
> 
> An example of how many are 1080i
> 
> 399000
> AMC
> Disney
> Golf
> ABC Family
> Science
> CNN
> Hallmark
> HSN
> H2
> ID
> 
> Only Disney and ABC Family(now Freeform) are 720p. The rest are 1080i.


How large is a 1 hour show on one of the 1080i MPEG4 channels?

Scott


----------



## cherry ghost

HerronScott said:


> How large is a 1 hour show on one of the 1080i MPEG4 channels? Scott


Last Sunday's Walking Dead(1:07 w/ padding) is 1.71 GB.


----------



## keenanSR

cherry ghost said:


> Last Sunday's Walking Dead(1:07 w/ padding) is 1.71 GB.


Can you post a Media Info readout on that file?

*************************************************

By the way, this line of discussion should be moved to its own thread or an existing thread if there is one. Maybe that's something Dan could arrange?


----------



## cherry ghost

keenanSR said:


> Can you post a Media Info readout on that file?
> 
> *************************************************
> 
> By the way, this line of discussion should be moved to its own thread or an existing thread if there is one. Maybe that's something Dan could arrange?





Spoiler






Code:


General
ID                                       : 1 (0x1)
Complete name                            : E:\TiVo\The Walking Dead-0609-No Way Out.TiVo
Format                                   : MPEG-TS
File size                                : 1.64 GiB
Duration                                 : 1h 7mn
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 3 506 Kbps

Video
ID                                       : 4348 (0x10FC)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 4 frames
Frame mode                               : Frame doubling
Codec ID                                 : 27
Duration                                 : 1h 6mn
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 14.985 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Interlaced
Scan order                               : Top Field First
Color primaries                          : BT.709
Transfer characteristics                 : BT.709
Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709

Audio
ID                                       : 4349 (0x10FD)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID                                 : 129
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Encryption                               : Encrypted

Text #1
ID                                       : 4348 (0x10FC)-CC1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 6mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                                       : 4348 (0x10FC)-1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 6mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #3
ID                                       : 4348 (0x10FC)-2
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 6mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## HerronScott

For comparison, here's the information from that Walking Dead episode with Comcast where we're still MPEG2.



Spoiler






Code:


General
ID                                       : 1 (0x1)
Complete name                            : C:\Users\R.Scott\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\The Walking Dead - ''No Way Out'' (Recorded Feb 14, 2016, AMCHD).TiVo
Format                                   : MPEG-TS
File size                                : 3.92 GiB
Duration                                 : 1h 4mn
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 8 642 Kbps
Law rating                               : TV-14 (LV)

Video
ID                                       : 3905 (0xF41)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : MPEG Video
Format version                           : Version 2
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP                    : Yes
Format settings, Matrix                  : Custom
Format settings, GOP                     : Variable
Codec ID                                 : 2
Duration                                 : 1h 4mn
Bit rate mode                            : Variable
Maximum bit rate                         : 20.0 Mbps
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 29.970 (30000/1001) fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy

Audio
ID                                       : 3906 (0xF42)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID                                 : 129
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Encryption                               : Encrypted

Text #1
ID                                       : 3905 (0xF41)-CC1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 4mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                                       : 3905 (0xF41)-CC3
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 4mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #3
ID                                       : 3905 (0xF41)-1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 4mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #4
ID                                       : 3905 (0xF41)-2
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 4mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)





Scott


----------



## NashGuy

Why is the MPEG4 version posted by cherry ghost showing only ~15 fps while the MPEG2 version from Scott is showing ~30 fps? I didn't think any video/film was recorded at a lower frame rate than 24 fps. I thought all 1080i TV was 1080i60, i.e. 60 interlaced fields/sec. derived from the recorded source material of 30 (or 24) whole frames/sec. What's up with 15?


----------



## keenanSR

NashGuy said:


> Why is the MPEG4 version posted by cherry ghost showing only ~15 fps while the MPEG2 version from Scott is showing ~30 fps? I didn't think any video/film was recorded at a lower frame rate than 24 fps. I thought all 1080i TV was 1080i60, i.e. 60 interlaced fields/sec. derived from the recorded source material of 30 (or 24) whole frames/sec. What's up with 15?


Yes, that is a peculiar FR.


----------



## cherry ghost

I found another h.264/1080i in my Deleted folder



Spoiler






Code:


General
ID                                       : 1 (0x1)
Complete name                            : E:\TiVo\Top Chef-1311-Hammer Time.TiVo
Format                                   : MPEG-TS
File size                                : 1.63 GiB
Duration                                 : 1h 2mn
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 3 760 Kbps

Video
ID                                       : 4259 (0x10A3)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 4 frames
Codec ID                                 : 27
Duration                                 : 1h 1mn
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Interlaced
Scan order                               : Top Field First
Color primaries                          : BT.709
Transfer characteristics                 : BT.709
Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709

Audio
ID                                       : 4260 (0x10A4)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Codec ID                                 : 129
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Encryption                               : Encrypted

Text
ID                                       : 4259 (0x10A3)-CC1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 1h 1mn
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## NashGuy

keenanSR said:


> Yes, that is a peculiar FR.


Maybe Comcast is able to compress their MPEG4 channels so much because they're throwing away half the frames and sending channels as 1080i30 rather than 1080i60! Then their set-top boxes do the necessary frame doubling or interpolation to get it back up to 1080i60 (or 1080p30, depending on menu settings, the TV, etc.).

Or maybe there's just something amiss with the report that cherry ghost posted.


----------



## NashGuy

cherry ghost said:


> I found another h.264/1080i in my Deleted folder
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> General
> ID                                       : 1 (0x1)
> Complete name                            : E:\TiVo\Top Chef-1311-Hammer Time.TiVo
> Format                                   : MPEG-TS
> File size                                : 1.63 GiB
> Duration                                 : 1h 2mn
> Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
> Overall bit rate                         : 3 760 Kbps
> 
> Video
> ID                                       : 4259 (0x10A3)
> Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
> Format                                   : AVC
> Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
> Format profile                           : [email protected]
> Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
> Format settings, ReFrames                : 4 frames
> Codec ID                                 : 27
> Duration                                 : 1h 1mn
> Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
> Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
> Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
> Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
> Color space                              : YUV
> Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
> Bit depth                                : 8 bits
> Scan type                                : Interlaced
> Scan order                               : Top Field First
> Color primaries                          : BT.709
> Transfer characteristics                 : BT.709
> Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709
> 
> Audio
> ID                                       : 4260 (0x10A4)
> Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
> Format                                   : AC-3
> Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
> Codec ID                                 : 129
> Compression mode                         : Lossy
> Encryption                               : Encrypted
> 
> Text
> ID                                       : 4259 (0x10A3)-CC1
> Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
> Format                                   : EIA-608
> Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
> Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
> Duration                                 : 1h 1mn
> Bit rate mode                            : Constant
> Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)


OK, this one is showing a normal framerate of ~30 fps. And still about 1.6 GB for an hour of 1080i video. So that kills my little conspiracy theory about discarded frames.


----------



## cherry ghost

NashGuy said:


> Or maybe there's just something amiss with the report that cherry ghost posted.


I think something's amiss.

The decrypted version is ~30 fps


----------



## Dan203

.tivo files contain encrpted frame headers, so you can't rely on MediaInfo unless you decrypt the files first.

The bitrate is accurate though. Surprised they can get the bitrate so low. I'm guessing they're using really long GOPs with lots of B frames.


----------



## drtdiver83

I've been having some problems with this change to mpeg4 through Comcast. When I stream or transfer anything that is mpeg4 to a mobile device. I get constant audio drops color changes and pixelation on the mobile devices. But the roamio displays these programs with no issues. Anything that is mpeg 2 has no problems on the mobile devices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy

Anyone else having playback problems with this new HBO GO app? Three different videos, I think, have abruptly quit playing a minute or so before the end and briefly flashed some message like "We're sorry but this video cannot be played at this time."


----------



## Dan203

I've seen that before using HBOGo on my Samsung TV. It usually has to do with an internet connection issue.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> I've seen that before using HBOGo on my Samsung TV. It usually has to do with an internet connection issue.


Hmm, thanks. Could be the case here, I guess, although I've noticed no problems with my connection, no other apps do this, and my TiVo is connected via ethernet...


----------



## Dan203

My Samsung TV is Ethernet too. Usually I see this when attempting to watch HBOGo during prime time and my internet connection isn't running at full speed. I don't think the HBOGo app does tiered encoding like Netflix or Amazon, so if you connection slows down too much it will just stop and throw an error rather then dropping to lower quality to get through the drop.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> My Samsung TV is Ethernet too. Usually I see this when attempting to watch HBOGo during prime time and my internet connection isn't running at full speed. I don't think the HBOGo app does tiered encoding like Netflix or Amazon, so if you connection slows down too much it will just stop and throw an error rather then dropping to lower quality to get through the drop.


Yeah, I'm just fairly sure that's not it in my case. Because when this happens, it's always near the end of the video. And I can replicate it. I just tried watching the Togetherness Season 2 trailer two times back-to-back. I had also tried it a few days ago. All three times, it fails near the end at about the same spot. Meanwhile, my internet connection is testing, as usual, at better than 30 Mbps downstream with 20 sec. latency.

That's not the only video that's done this though. I also had the S5 premiere of Girls fail near the end last night -- it was actually after the episode itself finished but while the post-ep "inside the episode" interview was streaming.


----------



## abovethesink

Is there a separate DirecTV Puerto Rico company? I have TWC and could use my parent's DirecTV credentials to get around this, but that looks like a separate company.


----------



## NashGuy

abovethesink said:


> Is there a separate DirecTV Puerto Rico company? I have TWC and could use my parent's DirecTV credentials to get around this, but that looks like a separate company.


Yeah, unfortunately, they're two separate businesses with separate websites and channel packages. Your parents' log-in won't work. (Well, couldn't hurt to try, I guess, but it _shouldn't_ work given that HBO GO lists DTV and DTV PR as two separate providers.)


----------



## Dan203

I've watched a couple things via HBOGo on my Mini so far and have not seen that error.


----------



## motech

Not finding Comcast on the provider list when I try and activate the HBO go app on my tivo.


----------



## TonyD79

motech said:


> Not finding Comcast on the provider list when I try and activate the HBO go app on my tivo.


And you won't. They didn't approve it. Yet.


----------



## kokishin

keenanSR said:


> Hard to say, I haven't heard that they've added any channels of interest in the markets that have already transitioned. I think it's more likely the space freed up will be used for higher speeds for the HSI product. Another use could be an eventual transition to IP delivery of the linear video channels.
> 
> I would not put money on any new channels showing up.
> 
> BTW, early reports from the Chicago market indicate they're squeezing about 10 MPEG4 HD channel per QAM slot. That's a lot of compression, even for MPEG4.


(As you know) Comcast said they were going to transition to mpeg4 on 2/23/16 in N. CA. So far, all channels I check still report mpeg2.

Last night's episode of "Suits" again did not have SkipMode.

And back to topic, Comcast still does not offer an HBO GO subscription

Oh... I'm a SF Giants fan but we can still be TIVO buds.


----------



## samccfl99

So a dumb question here. This APP is basically for OTA users? I do not see any use for it if you have a cable provider and subscribe to HBO. Am I wrong? I usually get a promo for a year of HBO almost every year from Comcast.

*JUST WONDERING...*


----------



## kokishin

Over at avsforum.com, dr1394 reported that Ch 820 (OWN) has transitioned. I just checked and it does report H.264. Pic quality looks good too.


----------



## Fofer

samccfl99 said:


> So a dumb question here. This APP is basically for OTA users? I do not see any use for it if you have a cable provider and subscribe to HBO. Am I wrong? I usually get a promo for a year of HBO almost every year from Comcast.
> 
> *JUST WONDERING...*


HBO GO gives you access to all of HBO's content, the whole library, of original programming, on demand. So you could watch any episode of Game of Thrones. Or an old HBO documentary. Or binge watch a season of The Sopranos. All via streaming.

Simply having an HBO subscription doesn't give you that... you'd have to have recorded everything on your DVR to be able to watch it. (Or have the Comcast/HBO on demand setup. Not everybody has Comcast though.)


----------



## keenanSR

kokishin said:


> Over at avsforum.com, dr1394 reported that Ch 820 (OWN) has transitioned. I just checked and it does report H.264. Pic quality looks good too.


I've read about that channel being the first to switch in other markets as well.

Same with Suits, no SM.

Oh... I'm a LA Dodgers fan but we can still be TIVO buds.


----------



## atmuscarella

samccfl99 said:


> So a dumb question here. This APP is basically for OTA users? I do not see any use for it if you have a cable provider and subscribe to HBO. Am I wrong? I usually get a promo for a year of HBO almost every year from Comcast.
> 
> *JUST WONDERING...*


HBO Go doesn't work for OTA people at all as it requires you have an HBO sub through a cable/Satellite provider to use. What would be useful for OTA people would be HBO Now which is a different service.


----------



## TonyD79

samccfl99 said:


> So a dumb question here. This APP is basically for OTA users? I do not see any use for it if you have a cable provider and subscribe to HBO. Am I wrong? I usually get a promo for a year of HBO almost every year from Comcast. JUST WONDERING...


Actually the opposite. HBO Go is only available to cable subs who have HBO.

HBO Now is for cord cutters.


----------



## gweempose

samccfl99 said:


> So a dumb question here. This APP is basically for OTA users? I do not see any use for it if you have a cable provider and subscribe to HBO. Am I wrong? I usually get a promo for a year of HBO almost every year from Comcast.
> 
> *JUST WONDERING...*


You are confusing HBO GO with HBO NOW. HBO GO is free, and it supplements a traditional HBO subscription. As Fofer already pointed out, it allows you to stream most of HBO's vast catalog on mobile devices, computers, Rokus, etc ... HBO NOW offers the same content, but it is an ala carte service that doesn't require a cable subscription. Here's some more info ...

http://help.hbonow.com/app/answers/detailHBO/a_id/125


----------



## kokishin

keenanSR said:


> I've read about that channel being the first to switch in other markets as well.
> 
> Same with Suits, no SM.
> 
> Oh... I'm a LA Dodgers fan but we can still be TIVO buds.


I just tested the Tivo remote app on my Samsung Galaxy S5 out of my home using 4G and I'm happy to report that Ch 820 (OWN), H.264 streamed just fine.


----------



## keenanSR

kokishin said:


> I just tested the Tivo remote app on my Samsung Galaxy S5 out of my home using 4G and I'm happy to report that Ch 820 (OWN), H.264 streamed just fine.


Works on the iPhone as well.


----------



## elm222

kokishin said:


> Over at avsforum.com, dr1394 reported that Ch 820 (OWN) has transitioned. I just checked and it does report H.264. Pic quality looks good too.


Just wondering. How do you check if a channel is H.264 or whatever compression?


----------



## kokishin

elm222 said:


> Just wondering. How do you check if a channel is H.264 or whatever compression?


Tune to Ch 820 (OWN) for an H.264 channel. Then go to:

Tivo Central->Account & System Info->Tivo Box Diagnostics.

Then scroll using the channel down button until you see the tuner which has Ch 820 and look further until you see H.264.

Other channels will report MPEG2 (until they transition to H.264).


----------



## slowbiscuit

I'm on Comcast and see absolutely no picture diff after some of our channels were converted to H.264. They look exactly the same to me, doesn't matter if it's 720p or 1080i. Only problem on Tivo with them is that 2x/3x trickplay is almost unusable since it's way faster than the old mpeg2 stuff, but I don't use FF/REW anyway (only skip).

And of course they use way less disk space, I'm seeing around 1.5 to 2 GB an hour for most of them.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> I'm on Comcast and see absolutely no picture diff after some of our channels were converted to H.264. They look exactly the same to me, doesn't matter if it's 720p or 1080i. Only problem on Tivo with them is that 2x/3x trickplay is almost unusable since it's way faster than the old mpeg2 stuff, but I don't use FF/REW anyway (only skip).
> 
> And of course they use way less disk space, I'm seeing around 1.5 to 2 GB an hour for most of them.


It probably depends on what channels are being converted. A channel like CNN will probably look the same since it's primarily just talking heads with little movement.

Channels which have lots of action won't fair so well. That's what happened when Comcast started compressing channels. They bit starved some channels that they decided had little action or weren't as popular and they pixelated horribly during action scenes. Even today certain things like lightning flashes look pretty bad if paused.

Some channels broadcast natively in mpeg4 (like HBO) and currently are converted to mpeg2, so those might look better depending on what Comcast does to them.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Don't agree, stuff like Mythbusters with lots of things going on (explosions etc.) looks exactly the same as before.

Not seeing any issue with H.264 channels here regardless of content (I have a 46" Panny 1080p plasma btw, with Tivo set for fixed 1080p). And I'm only about 8 feet from the set.


----------



## joenhre

Of course Comcast is late to the party as usual, that's if they show up at all. No HBO GO on the Tivo Roamio Pro and no HBO Go on the Shield Android TV if you subscribe through Comcast.


----------



## Dan203

Time Warner is now listed when you select TiVo as your device. Does anyone here have TWC and can confirm that it works?


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> Time Warner is now listed when you select TiVo as your device. Does anyone here have TWC and can confirm that it works?


I was excited all day to try this out.

Just got home. But I don't see it, it's the same list as before:


----------



## apsarkis

Fofer said:


> I was excited all day to try this out.
> 
> Just got home. But I don't see it, it's the same list as before:


I didn't capture a picture of it, but a couple of us saw it this afternoon, but was gone a short time later:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10813006#post10813006


----------



## Fofer

Gotcha. Thanks. 

Well, hopefully that little glimpse means an official release is due soon.


----------



## tampa8

Fofer said:


> Gotcha. Thanks.
> 
> Well, hopefully that little glimpse means an official release is due soon.


Time Warner is listed today.


----------



## Fofer

tampa8 said:


> Time Warner is listed today.


Not seeing it here.


----------



## jamesteixeira

No, it is not listed when the device is Tivo. But it was yesterday for a brief period, but when I tried to use it to activate, it took me to the TWC login screen. After logging in it took me back to the hbogo activation page and let me put in the activation code that Hbogo on my TIVO gave me, but it told me my device was not authorized. I tried 4 times with different codes.

Later last night, it was gone, TWC was no longer listed.

But here is proof that is was:


----------



## tampa8

Fofer said:


> Not seeing it here.


And now gone again, different than when I viewed it earlier.... I had that soon after getting the SKIP mode update, maybe a coincidence...

NOTE - I am not a TWC subscriber but it asks me to sign in everyday and I see that page before getting signed back in to DISH.


----------



## Fofer

tampa8's screenshot must not be for TiVo activation, then. His also lists AT&T U-Verse. 

jamesteixeira's screenshot, and the grid currently on hbogo.com/activate, does not.

Unless both AT&T U-Verse and TWC were added temporarily, mistakenly or otherwise?


----------



## tampa8

I went to the computer online Go HBO and that sign in page looks like what I saw earlier on TIVO. They must be working on changes as some saw something different yesterday... I would expect UVerse to be added at some point with the merger.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> tampa8's screenshot must not be for TiVo activation, then. His also lists AT&T U-Verse.
> 
> jamesteixeira's screenshot, and the grid currently on hbogo.com/activate, does not.
> 
> Unless both AT&T U-Verse and TWC were added temporarily, mistakenly or otherwise?


Defiantly not for TiVo as Xfinity is also listed and last I checked hell hasn't frozen over.


----------



## rainwater

TWC is listed for me again today under the TiVo activation page.


----------



## jamesteixeira

It's back again for TWC and the activation worked! And I was able to actually play a movie!


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> Defiantly not for TiVo as Xfinity is also listed and last I checked hell hasn't frozen over.


It might have been an error, just as the other ineligible services were (temporarily) listed.

tampa8, where did you get that screenshot from?



jamesteixeira said:


> It's back again for TWC and the activation worked! And I was able to actually play a movie!


YESSSS!!!!!! Me too! It worked, it really worked! I'm watching HBO GO content right now, on my Roamio!










My life is complete


----------



## TonyD79

Sounds like they messed up (comcast) and had to do over.


----------



## RMSko

Just wondering whether anyone has any additional info as to whether DirecTV is expected to authorize HBO Go for TiVo?


----------



## TonyD79

RMSko said:


> Just wondering whether anyone has any additional info as to whether DirecTV is expected to authorize HBO Go for TiVo?


Seriously doubt it.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah since TiVo doesn't work with DirecTV there is really no reason for them to approve TiVo as an authoruzed device.


----------



## krkaufman

TonyD79 said:


> Sounds like they messed up (comcast) and had to do over.


Can you (or anyone else) elaborate on this statement?


----------



## TonyD79

krkaufman said:


> Can you (or anyone else) elaborate on this statement?


I had to think back several weeks when I posted that. There was a brief moment IIRC that Comcast showed up. I meant they accidentally showed Comcast and had to go back and redo the page so TWC which was really turning on appeared, disappeared and reappeared.


----------



## MikeekiM

OK... So what versions of HBO Go are supported by Comcast/xFinity?

- Android - Yes (works on my Samsung Note5 and my Nexus 7 tablet)
- iOS - ? (I don't know because I am not an iOS user)
- PS3/PS4 - ?
- TiVo Roamio - No
- Apple TV - ?
- Roku - ?
- Amazon Fire TV - ?


----------



## gweempose

MikeekiM said:


> OK... So what versions of HBO Go are supported by Comcast/xFinity?
> 
> - Android - Yes (works on my Samsung Note5 and my Nexus 7 tablet)
> - iOS - ? (I don't know because I am not an iOS user)
> - PS3/PS4 - ?
> - TiVo Roamio - No
> - Apple TV - ?
> - Roku - ?
> - Amazon Fire TV - ?


Roku and AppleTV are both supported.


----------



## morac

MikeekiM said:


> OK... So what versions of HBO Go are supported by Comcast/xFinity?
> 
> - Android - Yes (works on my Samsung Note5 and my Nexus 7 tablet)
> - iOS - ? (I don't know because I am not an iOS user)
> - PS3/PS4 - ?
> - TiVo Roamio - No
> - Apple TV - ?
> - Roku - ?
> - Amazon Fire TV - ?


iOS - Yes
PS3/PS4 - No
Apple TV - Yes
Roku - Yes


----------



## MikeekiM

Thanks both!

It seems so random... I would think that Comcast would either support...or not support it...not selectively support it...

Oh well...I guess there are smarter people making these decisions than me...


----------



## gweempose

Yeah, it's really annoying to say the least. They are basically screwing us out of something that we pay for. Incidentally, Sony smart TVs with Android are also not supported. I only know this because I tried to set up HBO GO on my parent's TV the other day, and Comcast wasn't an option.


----------



## Fofer

Oh man, that would annoy me greatly. Especially since these sorts of things don't often get revealed... until the TV's already been installed.


----------



## morac

MikeekiM said:


> Thanks both!
> 
> It seems so random... I would think that Comcast would either support...or not support it...not selectively support it...
> 
> Oh well...I guess there are smarter people making these decisions than me...


My theory is that Comcast wants some kind of kickback to support it. Some companies pay and others don't.


----------



## gweempose

morac said:


> My theory is that Comcast wants some kind of kickback to support it. Some companies pay and others don't.


The old Comcast shakedown ....


----------



## samccfl99

My only problem with it, other than the fact that it does not work on the tivo thru Comcast, is that even though most titles are available using the XOD app, using OnePass, all episodes of a series are there, but most are greyed out. I found this out when making a OnePass for OZ (yeah, I know...LOL) when I first found out about HBO Go. Since I had the app checked in Video Options, it chose that as the default. ALL the episodes were there, unfortunately as we know, no Auth code. When I unchecked the HBO Go app and redid the OnePass, it then had the XOD option and made the OnePass with All seasons/all episodes, but most were greyed out. I called Comcast just for giggles, and of course they knew nothing. I think this is Tivo, Inc's responsibility to call Comcast and get this fixed. When you go to the HBOGO activation page it looks like Every other cable provider was listed. They have the contacts there. Plus I could put the app on my Android phone and it works fine with my Comcast login. Gee, my phone can use the app, but my Tivo cannot. it is not such a big deal, but if you want to watch a HBO series, it is much easier to get to a show using My Shows then going to the app and searching. OnePass works great for Netflix.


----------



## CCourtney

morac said:


> iOS - Yes
> PS3/PS4 - No
> Apple TV - Yes
> Roku - Yes


Wow, I thought my PS3 and PS4 had gotten it. I know the App has been out since March 2015. But apparently I never set it up. I just continued to use my Samsung TV or Roku box.

So it looks like Comcast isn't playing nicely with Sony and TiVo. Any other equipment?

I don't really see what the issue is. All they need to do is support reverification of services. We're providing the login information to say it's Ok to verify.


----------



## CCourtney

samccfl99 said:


> My only problem with it, other than the fact that it does not work on the tivo thru Comcast, is that even though most titles are available using the XOD app, using OnePass, all episodes of a series are there, but most are greyed out. I found this out when making a OnePass for OZ (yeah, I know...LOL) when I first found out about HBO Go. Since I had the app checked in Video Options, it chose that as the default. ALL the episodes were there, unfortunately as we know, no Auth code. When I unchecked the HBO Go app and redid the OnePass, it then had the XOD option and made the OnePass with All seasons/all episodes, but most were greyed out. I called Comcast just for giggles, and of course they knew nothing. I think this is Tivo, Inc's responsibility to call Comcast and get this fixed. When you go to the HBOGO activation page it looks like Every other cable provider was listed. They have the contacts there. Plus I could put the app on my Android phone and it works fine with my Comcast login. Gee, my phone can use the app, but my Tivo cannot. it is not such a big deal, but if you want to watch a HBO series, it is much easier to get to a show using My Shows then going to the app and searching. OnePass works great for Netflix.


There's a big discussion on the Comcast/Xfinity forums on the subject. It's widely believe the issue is Comcast. And the moderator there says that they haven't come to an agreement with TiVo as of yet, or some such, I forget the exact wording. The general belief is that Comcast is holding back not TiVo.


----------



## MikeekiM

Does it work on the Amazon Fire Stick and Fire TV? (again, for Comcast/Xfinity customers specifically).


----------



## NashGuy

MikeekiM said:


> Does it work on the Amazon Fire Stick and Fire TV? (again, for Comcast/Xfinity customers specifically).


Yep, for about a year now. HBO Go as well as Showtime Anytime.

http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/20/comcast-now-supports-hbo-go-and-showtime-on-amazon-fire-tv-devices/


----------



## MikeekiM

NashGuy said:


> Yep, for about a year now. HBO Go as well as Showtime Anytime.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/20/comcast-now-supports-hbo-go-and-showtime-on-amazon-fire-tv-devices/


OK, thanks...time to get the stick out since my TiVo doesn't have access...

I boxed and stored it because it had redundant features to what I already have hooked up to my AV system....


----------



## MikeekiM

CCourtney said:


> There's a big discussion on the Comcast/Xfinity forums on the subject. It's widely believe the issue is Comcast. And the moderator there says that they haven't come to an agreement with TiVo as of yet, or some such, I forget the exact wording. The general belief is that Comcast is holding back not TiVo.


So I guess my question is...why aren't they "holding back" on all platforms?

Why do Comcast customers get to access HBO Go on Android, iOS, AppleTV, Amazon Fire TV/Stick, etc...

But they cannot access on PS3/PS4 or TiVo?

What's the strategy here?


----------



## Chris Gerhard

MikeekiM said:


> So I guess my question is...why aren't they "holding back" on all platforms?
> 
> Why do Comcast customers get to access HBO Go on Android, iOS, AppleTV, Amazon Fire TV/Stick, etc...
> 
> But they cannot access on PS3/PS4 or TiVo?
> 
> What's the strategy here?


I don't think Comcast has a strategy here, it took Comcast a long time to authorize Roku access for HBO Go. TiVo users are such a small group, Comcast just hasn't gotten around to deciding whether or not it is in the company's best interest to add support. It will happen at some point is my guess but there is no urgency for Comcast.


----------



## NashGuy

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't think Comcast has a strategy here, it took Comcast a long time to authorize Roku access for HBO Go. TiVo users are such a small group, Comcast just hasn't gotten around to deciding whether or not it is in the company's best interest to add support. It will happen at some point is my guess but there is no urgency for Comcast.


I guess the bigger question is, why would it NOT be in Comcast's (or any other MSO's) interest to allow their customers to get the most value out of their cable tv subscriptions? Why not keep them happy rather than envious of features that competitors are offering? It's a no-brainer. Do a simple test to make sure the initial authentication for a service works with your servers for a given device and, when it does, you approve it. It's that simple.


----------



## MikeekiM

The absence of a TiVo option for HBO Go has forced me onto my mobile platform, and I have to admit...I am happy with the mobile viewing model...

With headphones on, the audio is fantastic...the video is big enough on my Nexus 7 and my Note 5...and I use less electricity and don't heat my home with my large television panel...

No excuse for Comcast not to give me the option to "go big"...but the small experience is pretty cool...


----------



## Fofer

MikeekiM said:


> With headphones on, the audio is fantastic...the video is big enough on my Nexus 7 and my Note 5...and I use less electricity and don't heat my home with my large television panel...


In a room with a big screen TV just sitting there? Sorry, I don't care how great the audio or "big enough video" is on the handheld device -- I want the show on the big screen, period. I'd feel silly watching on a phone or tablet.


----------



## TonyD79

MikeekiM said:


> The absence of a TiVo option for HBO Go has forced me onto my mobile platform, and I have to admit...I am happy with the mobile viewing model... With headphones on, the audio is fantastic...the video is big enough on my Nexus 7 and my Note 5...and I use less electricity and don't heat my home with my large television panel... No excuse for Comcast not to give me the option to "go big"...but the small experience is pretty cool...


You can't get the HBO content via the Comcast on demand? That supposedly works and has all the same programming. From what I understand, it doesn't always work with one pass but neither does a tablet or phone.


----------



## rainwater

NashGuy said:


> I guess the bigger question is, why would it NOT be in Comcast's (or any other MSO's) interest to allow their customers to get the most value out of their cable tv subscriptions? Why not keep them happy rather than envious of features that competitors are offering? It's a no-brainer. Do a simple test to make sure the initial authentication for a service works with your servers for a given device and, when it does, you approve it. It's that simple.


You are assuming Comcast cares about their customers. I think that is a wrong assumption. This is the problem when cable companies don't really compete with other cable companies.


----------



## MikeekiM

Fofer said:


> In a room with a big screen TV just sitting there? Sorry, I don't care how great the audio or "big enough video" is on the handheld device -- I want the show on the big screen, period. I'd feel silly watching on a phone or tablet.


Yeah...again, not ideal at all...

My only point was that I ended up moving to a mobile viewing model, and as a result, also moved my viewing location to sitting up in bed... It was a reasonable way to consume a movie...

But yes, I would like to have the option to watch on the big screen for sure... I will probably hook up my Apple TV or my Fire Stick to do so... I have them both disconnected and stored away because the features were redundant with what I already had with my existing infrastructure.


----------



## NashGuy

rainwater said:


> You are assuming Comcast cares about their customers. I think that is a wrong assumption. This is the problem when cable companies don't really compete with other cable companies.


Well, of course. I guess another way to phrase the question is "How is it in Comcast's interests NOT to authenticate those services on all device platforms?" I suppose there's some incremental support costs involved but -- let's face it -- Comcast support is nearly worthless anyhow. Beyond creating an additional support FAQ for each app/device combo, I don't really see what else they'd need to do. From a cost/benefit perspective, it would seem like a smart decision to support authentication across all popular device platforms.

I'm just wonder if Comcast sees some sort of strategic business advantage in withholding authentication to certain platforms for apps like HBO Go.


----------



## humbb

NashGuy said:


> From a cost/benefit perspective, it would seem like a smart decision to support authentication across all popular device platforms.
> 
> I'm just wonder if Comcast sees some sort of strategic business advantage in withholding authentication to certain platforms for apps like HBO Go.


I could come up with a business scenario where Comcast would need payment from the device manufacturer to make up for a perceived future revenue loss. And I invite anyone to shoot holes in it:

Household A has Comcast w/ HBO including virtually the full HBO library accessible via Xfinity OD.

Household B has Comcast w/ HBO and XOD but has a friend/family member in Household A.

Comcast makes a deal with TiVo (Ha!) for cash payments per HBO sub (or alternatively, a larger amount for every future cancelled HBO sub) in exchange for HBO Go authentication rights on TiVo boxes; or some other payment agreement like this.

Household B asks Household A for their authentication credentials to use with HBO Go on their TiVo (which historically has not been challenged by HBO), and then cancels their HBO subscription on Comcast.

Does this scenario make sense? It assumes that Comcast now has similar agreements with other device providers like Roku.


----------



## TonyD79

humbb said:


> I could come up with a business scenario where Comcast would need payment from the device manufacturer to make up for a perceived future revenue loss. And I invite anyone to shoot holes in it: Household A has Comcast w/ HBO including virtually the full HBO library accessible via Xfinity OD. Household B has Comcast w/ HBO and XOD but has a friend/family member in Household A. Comcast makes a deal with TiVo (Ha!) for cash payments per HBO sub (or alternatively, a larger amount for every future cancelled HBO sub) in exchange for HBO Go authentication rights on TiVo boxes; or some other payment agreement like this. Household B asks Household A for their authentication credentials to use with HBO Go on their TiVo (which historically has not been challenged by HBO), and then cancels their HBO subscription on Comcast. Does this scenario make sense? It assumes that Comcast now has similar agreements with other device providers like Roku.


No because you can do exactly that with Roku and other devices.


----------



## humbb

TonyD79 said:


> No because you can do exactly that with Roku and other devices.


You've missed my point (read my last sentence). I'm saying the only reason Comcast is currently authorizing for devices like Roku and the others is that they've already negotiated payment agreements from those device providers. And it seems unlikely to me that TiVo would do that right now given their smallish subscriber base.

Those agreements might also have clauses requiring similar payments from any new device providers that Comcast authorizes for HBO Go (for competitive reasons).

Just speculating ... but it fits what we're seeing. It took a while before Roku was authorized, from what I've read in this thread.


----------



## TonyD79

humbb said:


> You've missed my point (read my last sentence). I'm saying the only reason Comcast is currently authorizing for devices like Roku and the others is that they've already negotiated payment agreements from those device providers. And it seems unlikely to me that TiVo would do that right now given their smallish subscriber base. Those agreements might also have clauses requiring similar payments from any new device providers that Comcast authorizes for HBO Go (for competitive reasons). Just speculating ... but it fits what we're seeing. It took a while before Roku was authorized, from what I've read in this thread.


First that part wasn't clear. Second, no, it still does not make sense since Roku is actually more portable and costs so much less if you are looking to cheat for HBO. For that matter, you could do the same with HBO Now in several devices. It is a stretch to say Comcast is denying a small player like TiVo for the very few cases where this would make sense.

I think it is simple. They think they are already covered by their on demand on the same TiVo. So why bother?


----------



## NashGuy

TonyD79 said:


> I think it is simple. They think they are already covered by their on demand on the same TiVo. So why bother?


That's a plausible explanation in the specific case of TiVo but Comcast has a history of dragging their feet on authenticating any device. Took a long time before they ever allowed HBO Go on Roku or Fire TV. They still won't authenticate for Android TV or PlayStation 3 or 4.


----------



## morac

NashGuy said:


> That's a plausible explanation in the specific case of TiVo but Comcast has a history of dragging their feet on authenticating any device. Took a long time before they ever allowed HBO Go on Roku or Fire TV. They still won't authenticate for Android TV or PlayStation 3 or 4.


I'd say especially for the PS3/PS4 where the PS4 alone has sold over 30 million units and doesn't have Xfinity On Demand on it.


----------



## Fofer

MikeekiM said:


> Yeah...again, not ideal at all...
> 
> My only point was that I ended up moving to a mobile viewing model, and as a result, also moved my viewing location to sitting up in bed... It was a reasonable way to consume a movie...
> 
> But yes, I would like to have the option to watch on the big screen for sure... I will probably hook up my Apple TV or my Fire Stick to do so... I have them both disconnected and stored away because the features were redundant with what I already had with my existing infrastructure.


Why don't you watch HBO content on your TV via Comcast On Demand, then? That's on their cable boxes, and on TiVos in select markets too, I believe.

Do you not get Comcast On Demand? Or are you borrowing someone else's HBO GO login? (No judgment here, I do that too, just asking.)


----------



## waynomo

MikeekiM said:


> ...but the small experience is pretty cool...


T(Not)WSS

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## MikeekiM

Fofer said:


> Why don't you watch HBO content on your TV via Comcast On Demand, then? That's on their cable boxes, and on TiVos in select markets too, I believe.
> 
> Do you not get Comcast On Demand? Or are you borrowing someone else's HBO GO login? (No judgment here, I do that too, just asking.)


You are right...I should use the Comcast On Demand for the HBO content...

I am a legitimate HBO subscriber...they gave me it for free for 6 months, and then offered a year for $5/month...so I decided to go for it... Honestly, I haven't used it in 12 months because I haven't been in much of a movie mood... I was simply experimenting with the HBO Go app and it rekindled my interest in catching up on a few movies...

My first 12 months of HBO was a total waste (but I did get 6 months free, so I guess I only "wasted" $30.00 so far). I have 6 more months of HBO for $5/month, and then I will see if retention will extend that offer to me... I won't pay full pop for it, that much I know... I simply don't use it enough to justify the full price...

And no judgement on my side either... I have been known to borrow a login here and there for the same reason!


----------



## MikeekiM

waynomo said:


> T(Not)WSS
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.


Ha!


----------



## MikeekiM

Hmmm... Now that we have brought up the Comcast On Demand topic...

Do you think that is why Comcast is supporting HBO Go on other platforms, but not on TiVo because the content is already available on demand, and they don't want to have a competing service to its On Demand service?


----------



## CCourtney

MikeekiM said:


> Hmmm... Now that we have brought up the Comcast On Demand topic...
> 
> Do you think that is why Comcast is supporting HBO Go on other platforms, but not on TiVo because the content is already available on demand, and they don't want to have a competing service to its On Demand service?


I'd not think so. Or else why wouldn't they have enabled the verification of HBO Go on the PS3 and PS4? There's no On Demand service with them.


----------

